# ¿Cuántos "catalanes" del foro no os sentís catalanes?



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Oct 2022)

Pregunta a los residentes en Cataluña:

¿Cuántos aquí suscribís el cacareado mantra del "todos somos catalanes" y del "yo soy tan catalán como tú" (dicho normalmente por gente que ni ha nacido en Cataluña y odia a los catalanes)?


----------



## Medaigualtodo (6 Oct 2022)

Yo no me siento catalán.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Oct 2022)

Medaigualtodo dijo:


> Yo no me siento catalán.



¿Eres charnego? ¿Vives en un gueto de Hospitalet?


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pregunta a los residentes en Cataluña:
> 
> ¿Cuántos aquí suscribís el cacareado mantra del "todos somos catalanes" y del "yo soy tan catalán como tú" (dicho normalmente por gente que ni ha nacido en Cataluña y odia a los catalanes)?



Que alguien odie a los catalanes es gracias a gente como tú. Es mérito tuyo, una medalla más que deberías llevar con deshonor y vergüenza.
Y el robo ingente y el somos los mejores pero si quedamos mal es culpa de todo el mundo excepto nuestra y el nosotros mantenemos España entera. Son cosas que al señor de Soria que curra como un cabrón no me extraña que le sienten mal.

Así que enhorabuena por tu demérito y el de tu amigos.

Es una lucha que habéis tenido y hay que reconocer que habéis ganado. El si no eres separatista no eres catalán. Y si me dan una ostia por maleducado, sinvergüenza y faltar al respeto es porque soy catalán.

El que gracioso soy provocativo cuando te comportas como una mala persona, pero si me llaman la atención están ofendiendo mis sentimientos.

Te juro que el otro día con el vídeo ese de un moro que se carga a pedradas a otro y cuando la policía le coge, se echa al suelo y se pone a llorar. Te juro que pensé en ti. Que le hacían daño y que le dejaran irse decía el ijopvta. Lo mismo que el Pujol que había robado para Cataluña. Y todos aplaudiendo. Luego me cuentas qué la gente odia a Cataluña. Gracias a ti y gente como tú.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (6 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Eres charnego? ¿Vives en un gueto de Hospitalet?



No. No.


----------



## vacutator (6 Oct 2022)

Yo tampoco. Vivo 6 meses en Cataluña al año


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Oct 2022)

Se escribe *GERONA*, subnormal.


----------



## Volkova (6 Oct 2022)

Siempre me he sentido un extraño y nací en Cacaluña. Ya se encargan ellos día a día de hacerte sentir fuera de lugar con su burbuja cateta. En serio, la mayoría de esa gente es psicopata y muy muy mala. Habría que estudiarlo.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Oct 2022)

Mai m'he sentit català, tot i tenir 7 cognoms catalans, haver fet castells, calçotades, anar a L'Esplai a fer el bròquil durant els estius -mentre els monitors m'adoctrinàven i jo encara no n'era conscient- a la que vaig començar a reventar calçes i sostens -ja bén entrada l'època universitària - i començava a follar amb pijetes amb casa a la Cerdanya i casa a S'Agaró...vaig començar a conéixer gent d'altres comunitats autònomes -Madrid i Canàries, principalment- i vaig deixar de mirar-me al melic i vaig fotre el camp cagant llets de Catalunya a la mínima que vaig poder.

Només m'en penedeixo d'una cosa, no haver despertat abans.

No em sento català, i mai m'hi sentiré. Per què?

Molt fàcil.

No sóc covard.
No sóc un venut.
No sóc un cagamandurries.
No necessito del favor de cap polític.

Em podeu menjar els ous per darrere, igual que la guineu menja raïm quan es cola a les vinyes al capvespre.

comeCmeC los huevos cagalufos.

tacuenC


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Oct 2022)

Pues si es oficial no debería llamarte subnormal. Está mal que la autoridad le falte al respeto a los ciudadanos.


----------



## Mink (6 Oct 2022)

Soy catalan, me siento catalan, no quiero ser catalan.
Porque no me voy? Porque estoy atado a una serie de cosas que tengo aqui.
Porque no me siento catalan? Porque llevamos haciendo el subnormal desde hace mil, con una sociedad que quiere cosas contradictorias, absurdas porque les han vendido un cuento de hadas que hay que ser muy tonto para creerse.


----------



## Dubnio (6 Oct 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Mai m'he sentit català, tot i tenir 7 cognoms catalans, haver fet castells, calçotades, anar a L'Esplai a fer el bròquil durant els estius -mentre els monitors m'adoctrinàven i jo encara no n'era conscient- a la que vaig començar a reventar calçes i sostens -ja bén entrada l'època universitària - i començava a follar amb pijetes amb casa a la Cerdanya i casa a S'Agaró...vaig començar a conéixer gent d'altres comunitats autònomes -Madrid i Canàries, principalment- i vaig deixar de mirar-me al melic i vaig fotre el camp cagant llets de Catalunya a la mínima que vaig poder.
> 
> Només m'en penedeixo d'una cosa, no haver despertat abans.
> 
> ...



buena


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (6 Oct 2022)

Yooooo, por eso vivo en Castilla porque siempre he ODIADO vivir en Cataluña... ser de Barcelona me la vida, no me importa ser catalana lo que odio es todo lo que tiene que ver con Cataluña: política, degradación y demases.


----------



## rondo (6 Oct 2022)

Yo,por eso me largué de ese estercolero de lazis separratas y menas,pero te sientas o no catalán si has tenido la desgracia de nacer aquí y te has criado aquí loo eres,nacer en Barcelona no fue decisión mia


----------



## rondo (6 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pregunta a los residentes en Cataluña:
> 
> ¿Cuántos aquí suscribís el cacareado mantra del "todos somos catalanes" y del "yo soy tan catalán como tú" (dicho normalmente por gente que ni ha nacido en Cataluña y odia a los catalanes)?



Y me pones un tuit del chivato submormal ese


----------



## rondo (6 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Eres charnego? ¿Vives en un gueto de Hospitalet?



Si tu eres charnego,porque reniegas de tus padres?pocavergonya


----------



## rondo (6 Oct 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Que alguien odie a los catalanes es gracias a gente como tú. Es mérito tuyo, una medalla más que deberías llevar con deshonor y vergüenza.
> Y el robo ingente y el somos los mejores pero si quedamos mal es culpa de todo el mundo excepto nuestra y el nosotros mantenemos España entera. Son cosas que al señor de Soria que curra como un cabrón no me extraña que le sienten mal.
> 
> Así que enhorabuena por tu demérito y el de tu amigos.
> ...



Los odio yo,que naci en Barcelona y estuve allí hasta pasados los 40,por charnegos acomplejados como bob


----------



## ANS² (6 Oct 2022)

yo si fuese catalán no lo iría diciendo muy en alto por la vergüenza que supondría pertenecer a esa comunidad de tarados mentales


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Oct 2022)

La raza superior catalana:

"!¡Viva la ciencia!" BOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM


----------



## Sr Julian (6 Oct 2022)

Primero hay que ver que se entiende por catalán.
Yo soy de Gerona y me dan mucho asco los Lazis, pero asco de verdad, asco de que uno de mis sueños es llenar cunetas de Lazis.
Creo que a mi me ha pasado como la gente que estudia en colegios de curas y sale odiandolos.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Oct 2022)

Este hilo es un buen censo de charnegos de mierda inadaptados.


----------



## Ricohombre (6 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pregunta a los residentes en Cataluña:
> 
> ¿Cuántos aquí suscribís el cacareado mantra del "todos somos catalanes" y del "yo soy tan catalán como tú" (dicho normalmente por gente que ni ha nacido en Cataluña y odia a los catalanes)?



Los que teneis un cortocircuito mental precisamente sois los catalanes.

Os obsesiona la "catalanidad" y el hecho de "ser un buen catalán" con ser indepe o "republicano" o de izquierdas, cuando es lo contrario. Buenos catalanes eran Luis de Requesens, Prim, José Pla o Eugenio dOrs, gente extraordinaria y que hizo lo que le tocó, en lugar de estar llorando y lamentándose 24/7.







_“El catalán es un fugitivo y, a veces, cobarde”_​
Lo peor es que queréis vender la idea de que "ser catalán" es un _ethos _alcanzable a cualquiera y a la vez despreciáis al charnego que por otro lado necesitáis para llevar a cabo vuestros traicioneros proyectos. El final se ve venir, Cataluña convertida en un emirato islámico igual que en Vascongadas.

Has querido soltar algo transgresor y te ha salido el tiro por la culata.

Son lenguas españoles solo cuando interesa. Cuando no interesa son lenguas de paises de fantasía y el castellano una lengua invasora que oprime a no se que gente por que _Franco, patata y je ne se quoi_ mas.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ds_84 (6 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Este hilo es un buen censo de charnegos de mierda inadaptados.



Que dius que la teva mare és puta? A quina cantonada? Que pasaré a donar-li el pesam per haver CAGAT un fill - de puta- valgui la redundància- com tú 

A cagar a la via FILL DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA NEGRA.

Actor secundari diu..tu no serviries ni per aguantar la palangana del caganer als Pastorets hahahahaha

Cordialment,

Un català que et prenya l'ànima a pèl i el nucli.

finsAraC,


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Oct 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Los que teneis un cortocircuito mental precisamente sois los catalanes.
> 
> Os obsesiona la "catalanidad" y el hecho de "ser un buen catalán" con ser indepe o "republicano" o de izquierdas, cuando es lo contrario. Buenos catalanes eran Luis de Requesens, Prim, José Pla o Eugenio dOrs, gente extraordinaria y que hizo lo que le tocó, en lugar de estar llorando y lamentándose 24/7.
> 
> ...



Aqui hablan de Josep Pla @pelotazo_especulativo


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Oct 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Que dius que la teva mare és puta? A quina cantonada? Que pasaré a donar-li el pesam per haver CAGAT un fill - de puta, valgui la redundància- com tú
> 
> A cagar a la via FILL DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA NEGRA.
> 
> ...



Joder, qué asco dais los putos colonos españordos cuando queréis fingir que tenéis 8 apellidos catalanes tirando de traductor online y metiendo estereotipos catalanes con calzador... Pastorets, ñiñiñiñi, caganer, ñiñiñiñi. Y todavía serás tan tonto de creer que engañas a alguien más allá de algún paleto de Albacete. Sólo te falta añadir alguna referencia al "pantumaca" para que los oligofrénicos de la Hezpaña profunda como tú te den el certificado de autenticidad catalana...


----------



## Sr Julian (6 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Este hilo es un buen censo de charnegos de mierda inadaptados.



Buen argumenteo, me has convencido, nadie quiere ser un inadaptat xarnego. Visca landapandancia, visca el barca y visca jordi pujol.


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Oct 2022)

Paso a saludar en hilo bílico...


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Joder, qué asco dais los putos colonos españordos cuando queréis fingir que tenéis 8 apellidos catalanes tirando de traductor online y metiendo estereotipos catalanes con calzador... Pastorets, ñiñiñiñi, caganer, ñiñiñiñi. Y todavía serás tan tonto de creer que engañas a alguien más allá de algún paleto de Albacete. Sólo te falta añadir alguna referencia al "pantumaca" para que los oligofrénicos de la Hezpaña profunda como tú te den el certificado de autenticidad catalana...



Jajajajaja. google traductor diu...i segurament escric millor el català que tu tros d'ase capsigrany.
Em recordes al acudit aquell...entre un barceloní amb ínfules i un pobre pagès de la Terra Alta..

El barceloní va ser sorprès cagant en un marge...i li digué al pagès:

Escolti vostè sap qui es mun pare?

i el pagès li contestà:

Com? Que ta mare encara no t'ho ha dit? 

JAJJAJAJJW

Actor parvulari Bob aquest hauria de ser el teu renom.
Que tothom sapigui i m'encarregaré d'esbombar-ho als quatre vents....el.tros de fill de puta que estàs fet..i que consti...que ta mare és una Santa...pero tú ETS UN FILL DE PUTA


----------



## rondo (6 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Este hilo es un buen censo de charnegos de mierda inadaptados.



repito porque reniegas de tus padres,charnego traidor


----------



## rondo (6 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Buen argumenteo, me has convencido, nadie quiere ser un inadaptat xarnego. Visca landapandancia, visca el barca y visca jordi pujol.



Lo del barça te lo compro


----------



## max power (6 Oct 2022)

Yo.

Soy catalan pero ya no vivo alli. Afortunadamente.


----------



## rondo (6 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Joder, qué asco dais los putos colonos españordos cuando queréis fingir que tenéis 8 apellidos catalanes tirando de traductor online y metiendo estereotipos catalanes con calzador... Pastorets, ñiñiñiñi, caganer, ñiñiñiñi. Y todavía serás tan tonto de creer que engañas a alguien más allá de algún paleto de Albacete. Sólo te falta añadir alguna referencia al "pantumaca" para que los oligofrénicos de la Hezpaña profunda como tú te den el certificado de autenticidad catalana...



Pero si en cagaluña sois los más paletos que hay en toda Europa,charnego lazi


----------



## rondo (6 Oct 2022)

max power dijo:


> Yo.
> 
> Soy catalan pero ya no vivo alli. Afortunadamente.



Igual que yo


----------



## rondo (6 Oct 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> yo si fuese catalán no lo iría diciendo muy en alto por la vergüenza que supondría pertenecer a esa comunidad de tarados mentales



No es decisión tuya ser catalan


----------



## rondo (6 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Este hilo es un buen censo de charnegos de mierda inadaptados.



La basura como tú acabereis como el mierda de companys,os lo estáis buscando basura


----------



## Teofrasto (6 Oct 2022)

En español es Gerona, igual que dices Londres y no London


----------



## skan (6 Oct 2022)

Muchos de los que son independentistas ni siquiera han nacido en Cataluña


----------



## Teofrasto (6 Oct 2022)

Si hablas o escribes en español debes usar Gerona, igual que haces cuando escribes Alemania o Colonia, seguro que no hablas de la ciudad de Köln.


----------



## Teofrasto (6 Oct 2022)

No , español es el idioma común de España, llevado también a América. Tu hablas de dialectos regionales que se hablan en España , pero no pueden ser español, porque no son comunes a toda España. Decir castellano es decir español porque es el idioma común


----------



## Sr Julian (6 Oct 2022)

skan dijo:


> Muchos de los que son independentistas ni siquiera han nacido en Cataluña



Yo tengo una prima que no es catalana, pero se vino a vivir a caspaluña cuando tenía unos cuatro años. Es Lazi hasta la médula, pero lazi, lazi. Y en las cenas de navidad se pone a hablar de francu y los fachas y los pobres calanans y le respondo que ella no es catalana y yo si y los catalanes votamos a VOX y empieza que ser catalán es un sentiment, estimar caspaluñeee, y tal. Le digo que yo me siento Suizo y quiero a suiza pero no me dan la nacionalidad.


----------



## Sr Julian (6 Oct 2022)

Subnormal cuando se escribe en Español se pone Gerona y no Chirona, es como que el nombre ofizial de Zaragoza es Zaragoza y en TV3% dicen Saragossa y el nombre oficial de Teruel es Teruel no Terol.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (6 Oct 2022)

Aquí uno por imperativo legal.


----------



## skan (6 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Yo tengo una prima que no es catalana, pero se vino a vivir a caspaluña cuando tenía unos cuatro años. Es Lazi hasta la médula, pero lazi, lazi. Y en las cenas de navidad se pone a hablar de francu y los fachas y los pobres calanans y le respondo que ella no es catalana y yo si y los catalanes votamos a VOX y empieza que ser catalán es un sentiment, estimar caspaluñeee, y tal. Le digo que yo me siento Suizo y quiero a suiza pero no me dan la nacionalidad.



Yo tengo otra prima así, ya no se habla con sus padres porque dice que son fachas por no estar a favor de la independencia de Cataluña, a pesar de que los padres siempre han sido más bien socialistas.

Esos que exigen democracia y libertad pero no aceptan que la otra mitad de los catalanes quieran seguir siendo españoles en su propia tierra, Cataluña.


----------



## Sr Julian (6 Oct 2022)

No, el castellano es Español. El dialecto catalán, el vasco, gallego y valenciano son lenguas muertas.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (6 Oct 2022)

Me he perdido un poco con qué significa ser o sentirse catalán: todo el mundo reparte carnets de catalanidad y no sabes con cuál de ellos quedarte... espero a que se pongan de acuerdo, pero no sé si llegaré a verlo.


----------



## NIKK (6 Oct 2022)

Si, y español y europeo y si seguimos así terrícola y de la via láctea, no te jode?


----------



## Sr Julian (6 Oct 2022)

skan dijo:


> Yo tengo otra prima así, ya no se habla con sus padres porque dice que son fachas por no estar a favor de la independencia de Cataluña, a pesar de que los padres siempre han sido más bien socialistas.
> 
> Esos que exigen democracia y libertad pero no aceptan que la otra mitad de los catalanes quieran seguir siendo españoles en su propia tierra, Cataluña.



La verdad es que el destrozo que ha hecho el Pruches en las familias en Caspaluña ha sido terrible. En la mia muchos nos hemos distanciado al punto de ya no tener trato ninguno desde hace años, cuando antes nos reuníamos una o dos veces al año. 
Tengo una compañera de trabajo, que su sobrino hace años que no ve a su abuela paterna, porque es madrileña y no quiere saber nada de los espanyols.


----------



## NIKK (6 Oct 2022)

A ver, paletos, si estás en Gerona sí se escribe y se pronuncia Girona, paletos, catetos, ignorantes que os han comido el coco.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2022)

Lista de los que forman parte de los 7,5 millones y que no quieren ser catalanes 

Los colonos de los 60 (algunos de sus hijos hemos nacido aquí y sentimos Cataluña como nuestra tierra)
Muchos hijos de colonos de los 60
Los panchitos, hayan nacido o no aquí 
Los moros, hayan nacido o no aquí (estos incluso los que hablan catalán con nivel c)
El presidente de la seat, y en general todos los luteranos de países teutones 
Los franceses, hayan nacido o no aquí 
Los de la Europa del Este
Los rumanos
Los hijos de la burguesía catalana (sólo hay que ver lo que se cuece en los alrededores de la plaza artós)
Mucho charnego desencantado tras ver que lo de la independencia era una treta de un sector de mugrosos para chupar poltrona y robar a expuertas (más que lo que criticaban que robaba pujol)

Es decir que catalanes, catalanes sólo quedan los 4 pageses de balaguer (y viendo como se ha llenado aquello de negros recogiendo fruta, igual ni eso)


----------



## Covaleda (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (6 Oct 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, paletos, si estás en Gerona sí se escribe y se pronuncia Girona, paletos, catetos, ignorantes que os han comido el coco.



A callar, analfabeto.


https://www.rae.es/dpd/Gerona


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Oct 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, paletos, si estás en Gerona sí se escribe y se pronuncia Girona, paletos, catetos, ignorantes que os han comido el coco.



Vete a cagar a Gerona... o a Lérida.


----------



## KUTRONIO (6 Oct 2022)

Estoy esta semana en Cataluña, buenso atascos en Barcelona y buena gente por Tarragona, mañana me toca *GERONA *
Y cómo siempre no veo diferencia entre españoles por mucho que algunso insistan


----------



## runner (6 Oct 2022)

Aquí un español que nació en Cataluña.


----------



## Berrón (6 Oct 2022)

Jo també sóc català com Cervantes, Colón, Da Vinci i Chéspir


----------



## Estúpido Infinito (6 Oct 2022)

Yo he nacido en Cacatruña, luego soy español


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Oct 2022)

runner dijo:


> Aquí un español que nació en Cataluña.



Aquí otro, que además siente cada vez más vergüenza de sus paisanos del lacito y más asco por su cultura.


----------



## Maestro Panda (6 Oct 2022)

Hilo de polacos resentidos


----------



## skan (6 Oct 2022)

Catalán, euskera, gallego, valenciano, bable,... son lenguas españolas, pero no son el idioma español.
El idioma español es el idioma oficial en toda España, también denominado castellano, pero...


Según la Real Academia de la Lengua Española (tanto de España como de países latinoamericanos):

Es preferible, en razón de una más adecuada precisión terminológica, reservar el tradicional nombre de «castellano» para referirse al dialecto románico que se hablaba en Castilla, la Rioja, Cantabria, Navarra y parte de Aragón antes de la unificación, y llamar «español» a la lengua que desde entonces lleva en sí, junto al viejo tronco, los múltiples aportes que otros pueblos de España y de América han dado al «castellano».

Es decir, a lo largo de los siglos, el castellano fue extendiéndose por diferentes territorios, asimilando otras lenguas y evolucionando hasta dar lugar a lo que hoy conocemos como «español».

En algunas regiones de España el español lleva siglos coexistiendo (como Cataluña) con otras lenguas regionales, habitualmente el español ha sido la lengua principal en grandes ciudades, especialmente entre las clases más pudientes y burguesas.

El término español resulta más recomendable por carecer de ambigüedad, ya que se refiere de modo unívoco a la lengua que hablan hoy más de cuatrocientos millones de personas. Asimismo, es la denominación que se utiliza internacionalmente (Spanish, espagnol, Spanisch, spagnolo, etc.).

Todas las lenguas que se hablan en España son españolas pero sólo una se denomina español, porque es la lengua común a todos los españoles.

Ya en la época de los Reyes Católicos se publicaban obras en las que se emplea «español» para referirse al idioma, por ejemplo:
Manual de nuestra Santa Fe Católica, en español (1495)
Séneca Proverbia, en español, cum glosa (1500)
Flor de virtudes, en español (1502)

En 1737 escribía el valenciano Gregorio Mayans y Siscar en su libro Orígenes de la lengua española: «Por "lengua española" entiendo aquella lengua que solemos hablar todos los españoles cuando queremos ser entendidos perfectamente unos de otros».

Hoy en día quienes la llaman castellano lo hacen por motivos políticos, generalmente de forma despectiva, insinuando que es la lengua de Castilla y no de su región.


----------



## Aurkitu (6 Oct 2022)

En el fondo siempre me la ha sudado y mucho, el tema banderitas y nacionalismos. Pero es cierto que alguna vez me ha salido una mini vena puntual contra el españolista rancio. Al final te das cuenta que unos y otros son como primos hermanos y que los nacionalismos crean monstruos.


----------



## Il Corvo (6 Oct 2022)

Me siento catalán y espanol, porque así fue siempre durante mi infancia. En el extrarradio en los 80 habia muchos espanoles y nunca me trataron mal por ser catalán, luego ya fue diferente, pero ya da igual, pues dentro de poco voy a tener otra nacionalidad y el pasaporte espanol ya no lo tendré, y no por decisión mia. Dentro de unos anyos a ver cómo me siento.
Cada vez que tengo que viajar a Barcelona en avión me dan ganas de volver para atrás en el aeropuerto sin haber despegado...


----------



## Volkova (6 Oct 2022)

Estúpido Infinito dijo:


> Yo he nacido en Cacatruña, luego soy español


----------



## Makla (6 Oct 2022)

Yo soy catalana y española. Nací en Barcelona y aquí sigo. 

El "procés" hizo mucho daño a la sociedad catalana. Nunca había habido ningún problema entre los indepes y los que no lo són hasta ese momento. Hubo malos rollos en familias, en grupos de amigos, vecinos... Recuerdo en la puerta de la escuela al recoger a los crios, que habia miradas, comentarios, desplantes. Un mal rollo....! Tambien os puedo decir que se de personas nacidas en: Almería, Córdoba, Armenia, Itàlia... que iban con lacitos y que me decían a mi, que si que he nacido en Cataluña y que a diferencia de alguno de ellos mi lengua materna es el catalán, que nos teniamos que independizar y bla, bla, bla ! Manda huevos! Todo un sinsentido forzado por 4 politicuchos y unos cuantos gilipollas que les han seguido el rollo. Ojalá no se repita nunca más.


----------



## Luftwuaje (6 Oct 2022)

Otro hilo de bobo actor barretinado, el repartidor de Denis catalanes, donde sale trasquilado. Y van ya…


----------



## max power (6 Oct 2022)

Y el nombre oficial de Londres es London.

Una cosa son los idiomas de España y otra el español.


----------



## Berrón (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Oct 2022)

YO SÓLO ME SIENTO

SOBRE MIS NALGAS.


----------



## skan (6 Oct 2022)

Vuelve a leer lo que he escrito, está bastante claro, castellano era el idioma antiguo. Ahora, tras extenderse, absorber parte de otros idiomas y evolucionar es preferible llamarlo ESPAÑOL.
Del mismo modo que el castellano deriva del latín pero ya no se llama latín, porque ya no son el mismo idioma.


----------



## skan (6 Oct 2022)

Yo estoy a favor de la diversidad, pero no sólo entre CCAA sino también dentro de cada CCAA o región.
Los supremacistas indepes dicen querer diversidad, pero sólo quieren exacerbar las diferencias entre CCAA a la vez que eliminar a la fuerza la diversidad dentro de cada CCAA.

Tanto derecho tienen la mitad de los catalanes a hablar catalán y sentirse catalanes como derecho tienen la otra mitad de sentirse españoles y hablar español en Cataluña.


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Eres charnego? ¿Vives en un gueto de Hospitalet?



Me gustaría ver tus dos apellidos, y los de tus padres, nos íbamos a reir un poco.


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Oct 2022)

Los mejores físicos son catalanes



Spoiler


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Oct 2022)

Volvemos a la "filosofía" o la política "del sentimiento". Es decir la irracionalidad elevada al altar de la razón. Algo simplemente propio de locos o de imbéciles, posiblemente ambas cosas.

A ver si me entero, sentirse o no español, pues algo baladí o indiferente, incluso bueno, en todo caso parte de la libertad de cada uno.

Ahora bien, sentirse o no catalán, una traición hacia uno mismo, tus paisanos y tu tierra, supongo.

Hay que ser gilipollas y miserable. Una vez más ambas cosas a la vez.


----------



## naburiano (6 Oct 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, paletos, si estás en Gerona sí se escribe y se pronuncia Girona, paletos, catetos, ignorantes que os han comido el coco.



Cuando hablas en catalán, si, cuando hablas en castellano, no.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (6 Oct 2022)

Nací en cagaluña y he vivido aqui unos 35 años pero soy castellano manchego ya que muchas generaciones de mis antepasados son manchegos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2022)

A ver yo he nacido en Cataluña por culpa de Franco

Si le hubiera dado otro destino civil a mi abuelo cuando lo licenciaron como oficial del ejercito, pues lo mismo sería Valenciano, Madrileño o Gallego


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (6 Oct 2022)

Del mismo motivo por el que ve avergüenzo de muchas cosas en España, también me genera máxima repulsión que los máximos exponentes que vayan de "súper catalanes" defiendan a ultranza a una sinvergüenza como Borrás y la llamen "presidenta" ¿Esta es la Dinamarca del sur que la que tanto se habla que somos o de la que se busca ser?

Esto es un ejemplo de lo que es Cataluña hoy día, para sentirse orgulloso no? 

ERC vuelve a meterle otro GOL a la ciudadanía catalana

Tú abriste hace poco un hilo defendiendo a Jordi Pujol porque daba la cara contra unos marulleros que le habían hecho no se qué, y todos sabemos lo que realmente es él tras la cortina, pues así estamos.

Sólo estoy poniendo ejemplos, estoy siendo muy blando.

En cuanto a sentirse o no catalán, pues no sabría que decirte, depende del concepto que tengas de catalán, veremos cómo será Catalunya dentro de 30 años y también veremos si queda algún rastro de catalanidad en alguna esquina...

Cuando viajo a fuera solamente digo que soy de Barcelona.


----------



## skan (6 Oct 2022)

En español es Gerona, Lérida, Orense, La Coruña...
Del mismo modo que cuando los supremacistas indepes habláis de Zaragoza decís Saragossa, decís Osca en vez de Huesca, Terol en vez de Teruel y Londres en vez de London, a pesar de que en esos lugares el catalán no es oficial.


----------



## Digamelon (6 Oct 2022)

Si ser catalán significa ser un progre de mierda lamefalos de la Generalitat y de la agenda 2030, entonces NO ME SIENTO CATALÁN EN ABSOLUTO.


----------



## Blackmoon (6 Oct 2022)

Lo importante es no ser Catalazi


----------



## Nenos (6 Oct 2022)

El día 30 de febrero se celebra el día de los países catalanes.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Oct 2022)

En català, si us plau.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Oct 2022)

El valencià i el català són la mateixa llengua, noi.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (7 Oct 2022)

A ver, Gerona es una ciudad de Filipinas









Gerona (Tarlac) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Fundada por una catalán de Gerona (España)


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Oct 2022)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> Fundada por una catalán de Gerona (España)



Girona (Catalunya).


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Oct 2022)

¿Cual era tu objetivo en el hilo?


----------



## skan (7 Oct 2022)

Los únicos nazis sois los independentistas


----------



## ashe (7 Oct 2022)

El sentimiento en cierta forma es subjectivo y mas ahora con el nihilismo imperante, es como los que dicen ser liberales sin que nadie sepa lo que es (y luego aparecen embacuadores como Rallo destrozando mas la cosa)

El titulo se puede resumir como " ¿Cuántos "humanos" del foro no os sentís humanos? porque bien puedo sentir que soy un león y finalmente no ser un león.. aunque viniendo del CHARNEGO DE ESPOT que se dedica a echar mierda contra españa adornandolo SIEMPRE con "estat espanyol" (estado español) a diferencia de otros ya que cuando habla de francia no se refiere a estat francés.. y esto lo digo porque no es ser coherente echar mierda contra españa y luego pedir ayudas contra los que carga.. Los 'independenlistos': la nueva casta política de Cataluña que se forra con las ayudas de España

Y ojo que este aún siendo otro mierda al menos sabe que si quiere romper con españa toca pasar por una guerra, solo que dudo que este mueva un dedo por ello y mas cuando todo el tinglado actual catalán está movido por terceros, diferenciandose con la burguesia catalana que estos últimos solo querían seguir viviendo a costa del resto, no es casualidad que toda la mierda de Francia para arriba siempre entre por cataluña (incluso su regionalismo no deja de ser una copia del chovinismo francés en versión catalufo)

Que sea oficial no significa nada, es como esa frase que dice la verdad oficial solo es oficial, el motivo por el cual se cambió el nombre era para tener a los paletos regionales contentos, siendo el caso de los vascos el mas patético de todos por cambiar el nombre a donosti cuando eso no es euskera (ni siquiera la aberración que llaman euskera en realidad batua) sino que es LATÍN PURO Y DURO (encima copiando la estructura de los mal llamados idiomas de CATALUÑA empezando por las TX, que luego le siguieron el resto aplicando lo que hizo Albert Plá y toda la burguesia degenerada de manera reaccionaria al perder el tinglado de negreros en Cuba)



Berrón dijo:


> Jo també sóc català com Cervantes, Colón, Da Vinci i Chéspir



Prefiero al de tu avatar porque supo calar la esencia catalana, incluso antes de depender de los privilegios de la peste borbonica (de ahi que ahora renieguen del borbón recordando bastante a los franceses cuando renegaron del papado cuando francia siempre fue la mimada por parte del este incluyendo la aprobación del trinque del Rosellón con un pilar fundamental llamado CATALANES al que hoy quien hizo la gesta tiene una calle con su nombre llamada PAU CLARIS)


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Cual era tu objetivo en el hilo?



El objetivo del hilo era demostrar que Santiago Espot tiene razón (las respuestas del hilo certifican que en Cataluña vive mucha gente que no sólo no se siente catalana, sino que encima odia a los catalanes) y de paso hacer un censo foril de charnegos inadaptados y colonos anticatalanes, que hacía tiempo que no lo hacía y han reaparecido nicks de los que ya ni me acordaba.


----------



## hijodepantera (7 Oct 2022)

Recuerda que yo tampoco pero no por nada sino por no existir nacionalidad catalina pues si lo fuese sería como la expañola que me importaría una mierda igual.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Oct 2022)

Yo lo único que sé, es que Bob Esponja, que ya tendrá sus 50 años... morirá español como nació, y quizá no llega a muy viejo, por que los próximos años va a empeorar mucho la atención médica pública, pero creo que llegará a ver como su "idioma" se a extinguido del todo menos en algunas comarca de Gerona y el delta del Ebro, verá como la Generalitat desaparece o lo que quede de ella es gobernado por partidos "españoles", conforme la crisis energética empeore y el estado central no pueda seguir rescatando los chiringuitos autonómicos y vaya recuperando y reduciendo competencias y AAPP (no se pueden pagar). Y se hace cuando se quiera y sin meter un tiro (ya se vió con el 155).












Y me voy del hilo riéndome de este gilipollas españolito que se cree especialito y que además, seguro, no a tenido ningún hijo al que transmitir su "idioma" muy "útil", milenario y especial...


Despues de los monumentales fracasos del 2014 y 2017, estáis acabados, solo os queda una larga decadencia hasta desaparecer, vuestro ridículo "movimiento" de langostas, paletos tractoristas, funcionarios cincuentones y ancianos, es patético, hace reír y no da miedo a nadie.


----------



## Blackmoon (7 Oct 2022)

Santiago Espot, el delito de odio andante...


----------



## Blackmoon (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## naburiano (7 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Girona (Catalunya).



Es Girona en Catalán, pero Gerona en castellano.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Girona (Catalunya).



Como te vayas a España y digas que has pasado toda tu vida en Chirona te miran raro.


----------



## Berrón (7 Oct 2022)

Vaya dramitas que se montan estos separratas, parecen colegialas despechadas, que si cuantos no me queréis, que si cuantos no me hacéis casito... Los mesetaires ya tenemos los huevos pelados de traidores rojos, separratas y medio pensionistas que llevan décadas enmohinados permanentemente y dicen no querer ser españoles, o insultan a España o la llaman Estepaís etc. Aquí se holdea con cojones hostia, tanto llorar y tanta hostia, lufitos.


----------



## Hermericus (7 Oct 2022)

Escribes London?


----------



## Hermericus (7 Oct 2022)

Rufian es un gran catalan.


----------



## vienedelejos (7 Oct 2022)

Yo lo que puedo aportar es que tengo familiares que han nacido y viven en Cataluña, y hablan de "los catalanes" en tercera persona.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (7 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Joder, qué asco dais los putos colonos españordos cuando queréis fingir que tenéis 8 apellidos catalanes tirando de traductor online y metiendo estereotipos catalanes con calzador... Pastorets, ñiñiñiñi, caganer, ñiñiñiñi. Y todavía serás tan tonto de creer que engañas a alguien más allá de algún paleto de Albacete. Sólo te falta añadir alguna referencia al "pantumaca" para que los oligofrénicos de la Hezpaña profunda como tú te den el certificado de autenticidad catalana...



No te olvides de los calçots, el empedrat, la escudella, la fricandó... y ...





Qué risera hoyga,


----------



## Llorón (7 Oct 2022)

Yo me siento catalán, pero los mamarrachos separratas hacen que sienta vergüenza de mi tierra. Los subnormales tienen una gran habilidad a la hora de hacer ruido.

Mucho hablan de la genética catalana y de la cultura, pero la triste realidad es que su genética superior catalana y su cultura están siendo sustituidas por los moros, paquistaníes e indios. Vamos de camino a ser un país independiente, la república de Marruecos del Norte.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (7 Oct 2022)

Il Corvo dijo:


> Me siento catalán y espanol, porque así fue siempre durante mi infancia. En el extrarradio en los 80 habia muchos espanoles y nunca me trataron mal por ser catalán, luego ya fue diferente, pero ya da igual, pues dentro de poco voy a tener otra nacionalidad y el pasaporte espanol ya no lo tendré, y no por decisión mia. Dentro de unos anyos a ver cómo me siento.
> Cada vez que tengo que viajar a Barcelona en avión me dan ganas de volver para atrás en el aeropuerto sin haber despegado...



No tendrás el pasaporte pero la nacionalidad española no la perderás jamás por ley aunque adquieras otra nacionalidad.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Oct 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Es Girona en Catalán, pero Gerona en castellano.



¿Y en naburiano?


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Oct 2022)

Y sufres mucho?


----------



## CiclopeBizco (7 Oct 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Del mismo motivo por el que ve avergüenzo de muchas cosas en España, también me genera máxima repulsión que los máximos exponentes que vayan de "súper catalanes" defiendan a ultranza a una sinvergüenza como Borrás y la llamen "presidenta" ¿Esta es la Dinamarca del sur que la que tanto se habla que somos o de la que se busca ser?
> 
> Esto es un ejemplo de lo que es Cataluña hoy día, para sentirse orgulloso no?
> 
> ...



Lo más cachondo es que la mitad de los encausados por el prusés son hijos y nietos de aragoneses.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Oct 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> No tendrás el pasaporte pero la nacionalidad española no la perderás jamás por ley aunque adquieras otra nacionalidad.



Eso es mentira. Mírate la web del Ministerio de Justicia y verás en qcasos se pierde la nacionalidad


----------



## CiclopeBizco (7 Oct 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Eso es mentira. Mírate la web del Ministerio de Justicia y verás en qcasos se pierde la nacionalidad



Se pierde si no eres español de nacimiento o por derecho de sangre.

Enlazeme lo que usted me dice y verá que es como digo.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2022)

Los catalanes de pura cepa aquí somos cuatro gatos.

En estos hilos el 90% de los que participáis sois tarugos acomplejados de provincias que habéis crecido con el sonsonete de que Fulanito emigró a Barcelona y en verano volvía al pueblo con su SEAT 124 mientras el resto del pueblo aún iba en burro, y lo tenéis bien atravesao.

Luego está el 10% restante del hilo, que son charnegos del cinturón industrial de Barcelona como el maricón de @Penitenciagite!! que fracasaron escolarmente y atribuyen el fracaso a la "seño" de catalán (), cuando en realidad hubiesen fracasado igual en Madrid porque su deficiencia cognitiva no entiende de lenguas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Oct 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Si hablas o escribes en español debes usar Gerona, igual que haces cuando escribes Alemania o Colonia, seguro que no hablas de la ciudad de Köln.



Cuando escribo en castellano uso Gerona igual que cuando escribo en catalán uso Saragossa o Joan Carles I y esto segundo suele causar ataques repentinos de bilis entre el facherio


----------



## Terminus (7 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Eres charnego? ¿Vives en un gueto de Hospitalet?



Tu eres un hijo de pvta? No contestes que ya me sé la respuesta.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pregunta a los residentes en Cataluña:
> 
> ¿Cuántos aquí suscribís el cacareado mantra del "todos somos catalanes" y del "yo soy tan catalán como tú" (dicho normalmente por gente que ni ha nacido en Cataluña y odia a los catalanes)?



Los ”catalanes” que no se sienten catalanes o los ”catalanes” que se siente “españoles y catalanes por igual”, *suelen ser individuos de bajo IQ*.

Solo diré que nunca he conocido alguno/a ocupando un cargo medio o alto en ninguna de las multinacionales en las que he trabajado. Si acaso, en puestos de bajo nivel y a los que notabas su rabia al ver que los que estábamos más arriba nos hablábamos siempre en catalán con los jefes.

Son gente zafia, que vive en su ghetto. Y en realidad odian Cataluña porque se sienten claramente inferiores. Porque fracasaron en la escuela y los muy ruines culpan al catalán de su clara incapacidad mental. Y no hablo de los PACOS que se vinieron a Cataluña con 20 años, no. Hablo de su prole.

Pondré un par de ejemplos: una vecina que tuve era nacida aquí y sin embargo:

- Todos sus (pocos) usos culturales eran castellanos. Incluso tenía un cierto deje andaluz;
- No hablaba jamás catalán y no tenía ningún amigo/familiar catalano-parlante;
- Era agitanada;
- Todo el día con Telecinco puesta;
- Siempre vestida de estar por casa;
- Su universo particular era el barrio del que NUNCA salía;
- En su Facebook tenía mal escrito el nombre (catalán) del colegio al que asistió desde los 6 a los 12 años.
- No tenía estudios;

Tenía un conocido que era el típico cutres simp betazo de padres andaluces y nacido aquí.

- No tenía prácticamente estudios. Fue a FP y no la terminó.
- Trabajos de mierda como telemárqueting.
- Muy aficionado a la F1.
- Muy del R. Madrid.
- Internet solo para El Marca, casa de apuestas y el Facebook.
- Pobre vocabulario.
- Casapapis.
- Voz cascada.
- Porrero.
- Siempre con deportivas.
- Feo y gordo y por tanto fracasado con las mujeres.

Estos dos son el arquetipo de “Catalán que se siente español”. Unos don nadie.

Por otra parte, idiotas los hay en todos lados. También he conocido indepes de vergüenza ajena que se creyeron todas las mentiras de la burguesía catalana. Sin sangre y llepafils.

Yo SÍ me siento catalán y catalanista. Indepe con reservas porque la realidad es que hemos estado haciendo el ridículo durante los últimos años. Hay que entender que nuestra causa le importa una mierda a Europa y que solo nos apoyaría si tuvieran ganas de joder a España.

Creo que la independencia llegará, pero eso no llegaré a verlo yo. Quizás mi hijo.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Yo SÍ me siento catalán y catalanista. *Indepe con reservas* porque la realidad es que hemos estado haciendo el ridículo durante los últimos años. Hay que entender que nuestra causa le importa una mierda a Europa y que solo nos apoyaría si tuvieran ganas de joder a España.



Sentirse catalán, ser catalanista o ser indepe es un sentimiento independiente de la clase política que representa esos sentimientos.

Es lo que los españordetes en estos hilos nunca entenderán. Ante la sencilla pregunta de si te sientes catalán, empiezan a soltar unas parrafadas enormes culpando a los políticos catalanes de partidos que ellos nunca han votado. Y todo porque no quieren admitir que ni se sienten catalanes, ni se han sentido nunca, porque lingüística y culturalmente no son catalanes. No, tienen que soltarte la parrafada de lo malo que era Pujol o lo golpista que era Puigdemont para justificar que no se sienten catalanes.

Es como si le preguntaras a los hijos de marroquíes nacidos en España si se sienten españoles, y empezaran a culpar a Rajoy y a Abascal de no sentirse españoles. No, hombre, no, dejaos de excusas. No os sentís españoles porque vuestros padres son marroquíes, habláis árabe en casa y vuestros amigos del gueto son marroquíes como vosotros. No le echéis la culpa a los políticos españoles de vuestra falta de interés en integraros, porque no cuela.

Pues con los colonos españoles en Cataluña pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo.


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Sentirse catalán, ser catalanista o ser indepe es un sentimiento independiente de la clase política que representa esos sentimientos



Votar a quien va a administrar tu dinero solo porque "se siente catalán, es catalanista o indepe" es ser GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Votar a quien va a administrar tu dinero solo porque "se siente catalán, es catalanista o indepe" es ser GILIPOLLAS.



Es lo que hacéis vosotros continuamente; votar a partidos españolistas como el PP a pesar de que está archicomprobado que es un partido corrupto hasta la médula.

Pero, ¿verdad que ni aunque el PP se dedicara a matar y violar niñas a diario dejaríais de sentiros españoles ni de ser españolistas?

Pues para los que nos sentimos catalanes es lo mismo.

No entendéis que los sentimientos de afiliación nacional no tienen nada que ver con el politiqueo.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Sentirse catalán, ser catalanista o ser indepe es un sentimiento independiente de la clase política que representa esos sentimientos.
> 
> Es lo que los españordetes en estos hilos nunca entenderán. Ante la sencilla pregunta de si te sientes catalán, empiezan a soltar unas parrafadas enormes culpando a los políticos catalanes de partidos que ellos nunca han votado. Y todo porque no quieren admitir que ni se sienten catalanes, ni se han sentido nunca, porque lingüística y culturalmente no son catalanes. No, tienen que soltarte la parrafada de lo malo que era Pujol o lo golpista que era Puigdemont para justificar que no se sienten catalanes.
> 
> ...



Para mí, un españordete de esos, son exactamente iguales que un moro: gente que vive en un lugar donde existe una cultura de la que nunca ha participado ni participará, pero que aún así la odia.

No sé dónde está el problema para todos esos soplapollas. Pueden irse a vivir a Sevilla donde serán muchísimo más felices.


----------



## Alan__ (7 Oct 2022)

ninguno de ellos menciona la bicha.

los moros en Cataluña no son ni se sienten catalanes


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Oct 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Como te vayas a España y digas que has pasado toda tu vida en Chirona te miran raro.



Peor es estar sepultada en la mierda.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Peor es estar sepultada en la mierda.



Ahí, ahí... Hay que darle caña a estos ñordos de la España profunda, porque si no rápidamente se nos suben a la chepa.


----------



## Adelaido (7 Oct 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Només m'en penedeixo d'una cosa, no haver despertat abans.
> 
> No em sento català, i mai m'hi sentiré. Per què?
> 
> ...



Я предпочитаю русский язык. Каталанский — это дерьмовый диалект, которого даже дома не знают. И это нормально, что вы не чувствуете себя каталонцем, особенно если вы из Шарнего. Каталонцы хуже всех в Испании, они думают, что они немцы, когда они дерьмовые евреи и финикийцы. 

Их чувство превосходства и отличия проистекает из всех авансов, которые сменявшие друг друга вероломные правительства (ТАКЖЕ Франко) давали им.

Забираешь у них бабла, а они остаются в исламизированной дыре, и с дерьмовой региональной культурой.


----------



## Boca_Rajoy (7 Oct 2022)

Me siento catalan y me dan asco unas cuantas cosas:
La opresión fascista del régimen de la Generalitat en asuntos como el idioma o la educación, todo ello afectando a la libertad básica de las personas.
La vergüenza ajena que dan personajes como Aragones, Borras o Laporta, siempre renegando de su patria.
La apropiación del termino Catalán que hacen esa clase de personajes, al mas puro estilo dictatorial. Se creen dueños de nuestra tierra.
Por relacionar el degradado termino "nacionalismo" con mi comunidad autonoma, como si fueramos apestados, cuando somos gente hospitalaria y amable como cualquier otro Español.
Soy de Barcelona, y una ciudad tan bonita jamas sera parte de esa mierda que pretenden crear 4 iluminados. Véase en lo que se esta convirtiendo Barcelona.
Para el iluminado que piense pues vete de Cataluña, solo decirle que ya lo he hecho.


----------



## Alcazar (7 Oct 2022)

skan dijo:


> Yo tengo otra prima así, ya no se habla con sus padres porque dice que son fachas por no estar a favor de la independencia de Cataluña, a pesar de que los padres siempre han sido más bien socialistas.
> 
> Esos que exigen democracia y libertad pero no aceptan que la otra mitad de los catalanes quieran seguir siendo españoles en su propia tierra, Cataluña.



Yo no soy catalán, pero dos tios de mi madre emigraron a Cataluña y tengo primos segundos allí.

Uno de ellos es honrado y trabajador, sus 4 hijos tienen carreras y buenos trabajos y se sienten españoles.

El otro es un prenda de cuidado, familia desestructurada, 3 hijos con problemas de drogas (el mayor murió de sobredosis en en los 90), el hijo creo que trabajaba en un colegio conflictivo como ayudante de los maestros para controlar a los chavales problemáticos en plan hermano mayor, imaginaos el pieza que ha sido. Pues esos dos son independentistas a muerte y hablan catalán entre ellos (sus padres son los típicos andaluces inadaptados que no hablan ni papa de catalán, y además se han criado en un gueto de charnegos).

Tenemos un grupo familiar de primos que dinamitaron durante el pruses con sus soflamas independentistas, a los que los otros primos catalanes plantaban cara (salvo yo, el resto de miembros del grupo no tenía ni idea de porque se peleaban). Creo que ya ni se hablan entre ellos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Oct 2022)

Boca_Rajoy dijo:


> Me siento catalan y me dan asco unas cuantas cosas:
> La opresión fascista del régimen de la Generalitat en asuntos como el idioma o la educación, todo ello afectando a la libertad básica de las personas.
> La vergüenza ajena que dan personajes como Aragones, Borras o Laporta, siempre renegando de su patria.
> La apropiación del termino Catalán que hacen esa clase de personajes, al mas puro estilo dictatorial. Se creen dueños de nuestra tierra.
> ...



No eres catalán, sino un español residente en Catalunya, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## pagesitawa (7 Oct 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Soy catalan, me siento catalan, no quiero ser catalan.
> Porque no me voy? Porque estoy atado a una serie de cosas que tengo aqui.
> Porque no me siento catalan? Porque llevamos haciendo el subnormal desde hace mil, con una sociedad que quiere cosas contradictorias, absurdas porque les han vendido un cuento de hadas que hay que ser muy tonto para creerse.



Aun siendo catalan he sentido la necesidad de sentirme catalan, lo mismito que aun siendo español, a españa no le tengo ningún apego, en lo demás solo son leyendas, dogmas, patriotismo, tradiciones y religiones para manipularnos y poco más.


----------



## pagesitawa (7 Oct 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Yo,por eso me largué de ese estercolero de lazis separratas y menas,pero te sientas o no catalán si has tenido la desgracia de nacer aquí y te has criado aquí loo eres,nacer en Barcelona no fue decisión mia



Mismita casualidad de que tu padre se follara a tu mami y poco más.


----------



## Boca_Rajoy (7 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No eres catalán, sino un español residente en Catalunya, que no es lo mismo.



Al revés, soy un catalán y español residente fuera de Cataluña.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Oct 2022)

Boca_Rajoy dijo:


> Al revés, soy un catalán y español residente fuera de Cataluña.



Parles català o no?


----------



## Mortadelo11 (7 Oct 2022)

Gerona. Lo pueden poner en yugoslavo si quieren pero se escribe y dice Gerona.
En mamarracho se podrá decir de la manera que sea pero en castellano es Gerona.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Oct 2022)

Mortadelo11 dijo:


> Gerona. Lo pueden poner en yugoslavo si quieren pero se escribe y dice Gerona.
> En mamarracho se podrá decir de la manera que sea pero en castellano es Gerona.



El "yugoslavo" no existe, hijnorante.


----------



## rondo (7 Oct 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Mismita casualidad de que tu padre se follara a tu mami y poco más.



Efectivamente


----------



## rondo (7 Oct 2022)

Mortadelo11 dijo:


> Gerona. Lo pueden poner en yugoslavo si quieren pero se escribe y dice Gerona.
> En mamarracho se podrá decir de la manera que sea pero en castellano es Gerona.



A mi me hace mucha gracia los separratas si hablan en catalán dicen saragossa,pero tú no puedes decir Gerona o lerida


----------



## naburiano (7 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Y en naburiano?



Naburiano es una helenizacion del Acadio Babilónico Nabu-Rin-Nammu.


----------



## Escaramuza (7 Oct 2022)

¿Residentes en Cataluña hijo de perra? Tenemos la desgracia de tener bastardos como tú decidiendo quién es de allí y quién no. Un catalán es un indiviudo de nacionalidad española residente en cataluña.


----------



## Kartoffeln (7 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pregunta a los residentes en Cataluña:
> 
> ¿Cuántos aquí suscribís el cacareado mantra del "todos somos catalanes" y del "yo soy tan catalán como tú" (dicho normalmente por gente que ni ha nacido en Cataluña y odia a los catalanes)?



El que no se siente catalán no es catalán, es un ñordo es un país ajeno.


----------



## rondo (7 Oct 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Los ”catalanes” que no se sienten catalanes o los ”catalanes” que se siente “españoles y catalanes por igual”, *suelen ser individuos de bajo IQ*.
> 
> Solo diré que nunca he conocido alguno/a ocupando un cargo medio o alto en ninguna de las multinacionales en las que he trabajado. Si acaso, en puestos de bajo nivel y a los que notabas su rabia al ver que los que estábamos más arriba nos hablábamos siempre en catalán con los jefes.
> 
> ...



Los cagalufos sois la gentuza más zafia,nazi y repugnante que hay en el mundo,disfrutad de los menas hijo de puta,sois tan mierdas y tan cobardes que los moros os ponen una bomba y en vez de ir a por ellos,os dais besitos,sois basura,terroristas,canallas,con un ci de un mono,tenéis hasta un consejero moraco


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Oct 2022)

rondo dijo:


> A mi me hace mucha gracia los separratas si hablan en catalán dicen saragossa,pero tú no puedes decir Gerona o lerida



A ver si decian saragossa porque eran panchitos.


----------



## rondo (7 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ahí, ahí... Hay que darle caña a estos ñordos de la España profunda, porque si no rápidamente se nos suben a la chepa.



Pero que vais a dar cana los catañordos charnego de mierda,si la cataluña profunda parece marruecos,caña vosotros que os ponen un bomba los moros y en vez rebelaros les chupais la polla a los moros,panda de cobardes,a un cagalufo le das una hostia y se acojona,eso no tienes huevos de decírmelo en la cara,porque te reviento la cabeza como ya he echo con algún catanazi de mierda como tú,cobardes y basura,que se lo digan al criminal de companys que huyó como una rata y tuvo el final que se merecía hijo de puta


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Peor es estar sepultada en la mierda.



Pero yo tengo un país.
No como tú.


----------



## rondo (7 Oct 2022)

En Andalucia los moros en el ejido mataron 3 personas y hubo una rebelión contra el moro,en cagaluña les ponen una bomba sus amigos moros y le dan besitos al invasor,la gentuza más cobarde,rastrera y subnormal del mundo


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Oct 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Se pierde si no eres español de nacimiento o por derecho de sangre.
> 
> Enlazeme lo que usted me dice y verá que es como digo.



Ah amigo, el detalle del no ser español de nacimiento te lo has sacado de la manga ahora. En cualquier caso, lo pones en el buscador de la web del ministerio y te saca el listado de casos en los que se pierde la nacionalidad


----------



## Boca_Rajoy (7 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Parles català o no?



"Hablo catalán si me sale de los cojones". Si rasques una mica el vernís de seguida es veuen els corcs.


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es lo que hacéis vosotros continuamente; votar a partidos españolistas como el PP a pesar de que está archicomprobado que es un partido corrupto hasta la médula.
> 
> Pero, ¿verdad que ni aunque el PP se dedicara a matar y violar niñas a diario dejaríais de sentiros españoles ni de ser españolistas?
> 
> ...



Claro, porque los partidos catalanes no son corruptos    
Yo voto al PP solo si no tengo ninguna alternativa menos corrupta, llevaba años votando a Cs y ahora voto a VOX.
Y los sentimientos están muy bien para seguir a un equipo de fútbol, un cantante o una chica que te gusta, pero hacer de ellos una ideología política o un modo de vida me parece una IMBECILIDAD.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (7 Oct 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Ah amigo, el detalle del no ser español de nacimiento te lo has sacado de la manga ahora. En cualquier caso, lo pones en el buscador de la web del ministerio y te saca el listado de casos en los que se pierde la nacionalidad



Póngame el enlace hustec.


----------



## nelsoncito (7 Oct 2022)

Te pillé, hijo de la grandísima puta mentiroso. Estabas diciendo que no tenías nada que ver con Cataluña.

Estás todavía muy escocido con lo que sucedió políticamente en tu Andalucía natal.

Te queda mucho barro que tragar.

La familia de ella no te acepta. Asúmelo de una vez.


----------



## Culozilla (7 Oct 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Los cagalufos sois la gentuza más zafia,nazi y repugnante que hay en el mundo,disfrutad de los menas hijo de puta,sois tan mierdas y tan cobardes que los moros os ponen una bomba y en vez de ir a por ellos,os dais besitos,sois basura,terroristas,canallas,con un ci de un mono,tenéis hasta un consejero moraco



Hostia, pero no te habías muerto de cancer?


----------



## Godofredo1099 (7 Oct 2022)

No hay que confundir el topónimo oficializado a principios o mediados de los 90 por meras presiones politicas o por pactos espúreos entre partidos (Lérida pasó a ser únicamente Lleida en 1992 y Orense se convirtió en Ourense en el tardío 1998, Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa en 2011 despues de un acuerdo entre PP y PNV), con el nombre histórico de la ciudad o la provincia desde tiempos inmemoriales.
Ahi están los registros del INE o los documentos para comprobarlo.
Gerona no es solo un exónimo, es el nombre que tuvo la urbe desde su fundación como Gervnda en tiempos de los Romanos (es decir la que estaba consagrada al dios Gerión), de ahi pasó a Gerona y asi se mantuvo durante siglos hasta que los nacionalistas se hicieron con el poder en la decada de los 80 y aprobaron la mal llamada "ley de normalizacion linguistica" convirtiéndola en Girona (con esa ley realmente se pretendia revertir un proceso que era la ruptura del monolinguismo en catalán y no normalizar nada, pues el español era ya en los años 70 tan lengua materna de los catalanes como el propio catalá, la diferencia es que esta nunca habia sido la lengua de administración, justicia o educación y lo que se hizo fue otorgarle un status que no tenía de forma artificial a costa del castellano. Por otra parte Cataluña siempre habia sido tierra de frontera, - no en vano era la marca hispánica- y se hablaban varios idiomas, el provenzal, el Latin, el mozárabe o el español llegaron a convivir en la misma época por ej ).

Por cierto, cuando viajes a Londres y veas que en todos los carteles dice London igual te da un parraque y vienes luego aqui diciendo que "Londres no existe" y si vas a Burdeos y ves que en la señalización pone Bordeaux igual ya alucinas.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (7 Oct 2022)

Lo razonable, coherente y respetuoso con la realidad lingüística del país es que el toponimo fuese bilingue para no excluir a nadie.
En el País Vasco a pesar del separatismo rampante que ha habido son capaces de hacer que Donostia y San Sebastián o Vitoria y Gasteiz puedan convivir. En la C.Valenciana, Alicante y Alacant o Mogente y Moixent también lo hacen. Girona y Gerona no podrian ser formas validas y aceptadas por consenso? (lazis aparte).

PD: que yo sepa en Cataluña los idiomas oficiales son el español y el catalá junto con el Aranés en el Valle de Arán. Tu argumento se invalida por si solo.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (7 Oct 2022)

Hablo de personas sensatas y cabales, no de sectarios alucinados... Y no, no hay que legislar como se ha hecho los últimos 40 años para contentar al que no se quiere contentar y para acabar haciendo siempre daño a la unidad y a la convivencia entre los españoles.


----------



## Gnomo (7 Oct 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Los ”catalanes” que no se sienten catalanes o los ”catalanes” que se siente “españoles y catalanes por igual”, *suelen ser individuos de bajo IQ*.
> 
> Solo diré que nunca he conocido alguno/a ocupando un cargo medio o alto en ninguna de las multinacionales en las que he trabajado. Si acaso, en puestos de bajo nivel y a los que notabas su rabia al ver que los que estábamos más arriba nos hablábamos siempre en catalán con los jefes.
> 
> ...





Hazte socio/a

*Murcianos en Barcelona*

*Leer a Ealham pasadas unas cuantas décadas y cambiando algunas denominaciones, te traslada a nuestros días. Ese carrusel de frases hechas, de falsos estereotipos, del miedo sistemático al que viene de fuera, siempre enraizó en buena parte de la sociedad de este país*
Manuel Segura Verdú
@manuelsegura





Una calle del barrio barcelonés de La Torrassa, habitado por numerosos murcianos en siglo XX, en una mañana de mercado
3 de enero de 2021 06:00h
0
En 2005, el historiador e hispanista británico Chris Ealham publicó _La lucha por Barcelona_ (Alianza Editorial), un libro en el que analizaba la protesta social, el conflicto urbano, las culturas de clase y la represión en uno de los centros revolucionarios más importantes del siglo XX. Ealham investigó las fuentes del poder anarquista en la ciudad, colocando a esta en el centro de la vida política, cultural, social y económica de España entre 1898 y 1937. Durante ese periodo, una variedad de grupos sociales, movimientos e instituciones competían entre ellos para imponer su propio proyecto urbano y político. Las autoridades centrales luchaban para retener el control de la ciudad española más rebelde; los grupos nacionalistas deseaban crear la capital de Cataluña; los industriales locales querían construir una urbe industrial moderna; las clases medias urbanas peleaban por democratizar la ciudad... Y, mientras tanto, los anarquistas buscaban terminar con la opresión y explotación a la que estaban sometidos los obreros. Todo ello desencadenó un torrente de conflictos, con frecuencia violentos, por el control de la ciudad, tanto antes como después de la Guerra Civil. 

Hay algunos pasajes en la obra de Ealham que resultan especialmente reveladores sobre el concepto que ya algunos tenían del fenómeno de la inmigración en aquel tiempo. Especialmente con la que provenía del sur de España y específicamente sobre la procedente de la provincia de Murcia. Escribe al respecto: _“Los murcianos eran el principal blanco de estas críticas, pese a representar tan sólo un porcentaje pequeño de la población inmigrante de Barcelona. Se les vilipendiaba de forma muy parecida a los irlandeses durante la Inglaterra victoriana, acusándoles de ser fuente de crimen, enfermedad y conflicto. Según el estereotipo del «murciano inculto», los inmigrantes eran una tribu inferior de degenerados, como los miembros «retrasados» y «salvajes» de las tribus africanas. Esta mentalidad de tipo colonial podía vislumbrarse en las viñetas de hombres y mujeres murcianos, donde aparecían como feos seres infrahumanos. Carles Sentís, un periodista republicano que publicó una serie de informes sobre La Torrassa («La pequeña Murcia») en L’Hospitalet, promocionó este tipo de actitud, resaltando las prácticas moralmente aborrecibles y la indisciplina general de los inmigrantes. Para Sentís, los inmigrantes eran una raza primitiva con una cultura «previa», que vivían en estado de naturaleza. En concreto, atribuía el origen de todos los problemas sanitarios y sociales de La Torrassa, como el tracoma y la delincuencia juvenil, a la promiscuidad de la mujer murciana y un «régimen de amor libre». Desgraciadamente, para el resto de los parados, estos inmigrantes «vegetantes» eran una carga «asfixiante» sobre unos recursos de asistencia social ya de por sí al límite de sus posibilidades: «Cuando llegan a la ciudad lo primero que preguntan es dónde está la oficina de beneficencia», «robando el pan a nuestros niños catalanes» y convirtiendo Barcelona en un enorme «asilo para pobres». De hecho, Esquerra afirmó querer hacer más por los parados, pero que temía que sólo lograría con ello «atraer a Barcelona a los parados de toda España»”._ 

Lees esto pasadas unas cuantas décadas y, cambiando algunas denominaciones, te traslada a nuestros días. Ese carrusel de frases hechas, de falsos estereotipos, del miedo sistemático al que viene de fuera, siempre enraizó en buena parte de la sociedad de este país. Ahora mucha de esa gente, protagonista de las nuevas oleadas migratorias, sigue viniendo del sur, pero de más al sur, ese que siempre estuvo ahí, necesitado y frágil en sus costuras, en contraposición a la pujanza que suele exhibir históricamente el vigoroso norte. La memoria, que es corta y, como decía Cortázar, siempre trabaja por su cuenta, esa que nos ayuda engañándonos o quizá nos engañe para ayudarnos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (7 Oct 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> No hay que confundir el topónimo oficializado a principios o mediados de los 90 por meras presiones politicas o por pactos espúreos entre partidos (Lérida pasó a ser únicamente Lleida en 1992 y Orense se convirtió en Ourense en el tardío 1998, Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa en 2011 despues de un acuerdo entre PP y PNV), con el nombre histórico de la ciudad o la provincia desde tiempos inmemoriales.
> Ahi están los registros del INE o los documentos para comprobarlo.
> Gerona no es solo un exónimo, es el nombre que tuvo la urbe desde su fundación como Gervnda en tiempos de los Romanos (es decir la que estaba consagrada al dios Gerión), de ahi pasó a Gerona y asi se mantuvo durante siglos hasta que los nacionalistas se hicieron con el poder en la decada de los 80 y aprobaron la mal llamada "ley de normalizacion linguistica" convirtiéndola en Girona (con esa ley realmente se pretendia revertir un proceso que era la ruptura del monolinguismo en catalán y no normalizar nada, pues el español era ya en los años 70 tan lengua materna de los catalanes como el propio catalá, la diferencia es que esta nunca habia sido la lengua de administración, justicia o educación y lo que se hizo fue otorgarle un status que no tenía de forma artificial a costa del castellano. Por otra parte Cataluña siempre habia sido tierra de frontera, - no en vano era la marca hispánica- y se hablaban varios idiomas, el provenzal, el Latin, el mozárabe o el español llegaron a convivir en la misma época por ej ).
> 
> Por cierto, cuando viajes a Londres y veas que en todos los carteles dice London igual te da un parraque y vienes luego aqui diciendo que "Londres no existe" y si vas a Burdeos y ves que en la señalización pone Bordeaux igual ya alucinas.



Pues en pais vasco vas por las autovias y cada dos por tres un letrero ITXITA. Debe ser un pueblo bien gordo.


----------



## Makla (7 Oct 2022)

No. Yo soy catalana y española. En mi casa hablamos catalan. Si por la calle o en el supermercado o en la farmacia me hablan en castellano hablo en castellano sin ningun problema. Y no le digo a nadie a quien tiene que votar. Me la pela. Solo quiero vivir en paz y que no me obliguen A MI a poner una frontera donde no la hay.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Oct 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Póngame el enlace hustec.



Eres Gandaluz? Haz tú algo…


----------



## Makla (7 Oct 2022)

Boca_Rajoy dijo:


> Me siento catalan y me dan asco unas cuantas cosas:
> La opresión fascista del régimen de la Generalitat en asuntos como el idioma o la educación, todo ello afectando a la libertad básica de las personas.
> La vergüenza ajena que dan personajes como Aragones, Borras o Laporta, siempre renegando de su patria.
> La apropiación del termino Catalán que hacen esa clase de personajes, al mas puro estilo dictatorial. Se creen dueños de nuestra tierra.
> ...



Vale. Yo exactamente igual que tu, la única diferencia es que yo sigo viviendo en Barcelona.

Añadir a todo lo que has dicho que de toda la vida, el dia de la diada yo ponia mi señera colgada en el balcón. Hasta que pasó lo del 1-O. Ya no la he puesto más. ¿ porqué? Porqué siento que los indepes se han adueñado del dia de Cataluña.


----------



## Gnomo (7 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Sentirse catalán, ser catalanista o ser indepe es un sentimiento independiente de la clase política que representa esos sentimientos.
> 
> Es lo que los españordetes en estos hilos nunca entenderán. Ante la sencilla pregunta de si te sientes catalán, empiezan a soltar unas parrafadas enormes culpando a los políticos catalanes de partidos que ellos nunca han votado. Y todo porque no quieren admitir que ni se sienten catalanes, ni se han sentido nunca, porque lingüística y culturalmente no son catalanes. No, tienen que soltarte la parrafada de lo malo que era Pujol o lo golpista que era Puigdemont para justificar que no se sienten catalanes.
> 
> ...



"Boomerang, Boomerang, viva la boomeración"

No falla nunca. Siempre que escuchó el soniquete de andaluces, extremeños... es un boomer que hace añitos dejó atrás los 40.
La integración es un proceso que, básicamente, es inversamente proporcional al número de personas que llegan a un lugar determinado. Si el número es pequeño tarda menos, si el número es muy alto tarda más. Aún así, los naturales del lugar siempre los encuentran sospechosos por más esfuerzo que hagan en "integrarse" ( dícese, de dejar de ser lo que eres para ser lo que otros quieren que seas)
Paso con los estadounidenses de origen japonés en USA metidos en campos de concentración o los italianos en USA que fueron los más puteados sólo por delante de los negros. Con leyes específicas para joderlos, cárteles con " italiano habla en inglés", linchamientos y sí, Sacco y Vancetti murieron por ser italianos. Leyes de limpieza de sangre, 12.000.000 millones de alemanes obligados a abandonar su hogar después de la 2ª guerra mundial y hoy lo vemos en Ucrania. El nacionalismo es una idea fuerza porque nos lleva origen de todo. Es el comienzo de 2001 una odisea en el espacio con los protohumanos matándose por la charca. Por eso ha funcionado, funciona y funcionará. Tus abuelos decían " es que los murcianos..." y tus nietos dirán "es que los moros..."


----------



## wintermute81 (7 Oct 2022)

Catalufos pata negra, haciendo el catalán.


----------



## skan (7 Oct 2022)

No aceptan las dos formas para su territorio, sin embargo los catalanazis sí que catalanizan nombres de otros lugares.
Por ejemplo dicen Terol en vez de Terruel, Osca en vez de Huesca, Saragossa en vez de Zaragoza, Londres en vez de London, etc.


----------



## skan (7 Oct 2022)

Los supremacistas indepes venden la mentira de que los no-indepes son inmigrantes del resto de España pero la realidad es que en Cataluña siempre ha habido catalanes que sí se sienten españoles y que hablaban castellano, dependiendo de la comarca y de la clase social a la que perteneciesen.
Además hace siglos el castellano y el catalán se diferenciaban menos que ahora.


----------



## Alcazar (7 Oct 2022)

Los catalanes que si os sentís catalanes, ¿No veis como un fracaso social que vuestra tierra esté fracturada política y culturalmente de esa manera?.

Porque no se puede negar que hay un sector de la población que ha nacido y se ha criado en Cataluña que no se siente catalana y que incluso aborrece todo lo catalán. Creo que esto no tiene parangón en ningún lugar del mundo salvo si incluimos en la ecuación una lengua de una familia lingüística muy diferente (rollo flamencos vs valones) o una religión no cristiana (los magrebíes de las banlieus en Francia).


----------



## Culozilla (7 Oct 2022)

Gnomo dijo:


> Hazte socio/a
> 
> *Murcianos en Barcelona*
> 
> ...



Ni con tus ojos.


----------



## Teofrasto (7 Oct 2022)

No me acaba de entender ,no discuto que el catalán y el gallego se hablen en España , lo que yo digo es que el idioma COMÚN es


HARLEY66 dijo:


> Cuando escribo en castellano uso Gerona igual que cuando escribo en catalán uso Saragossa o Joan Carles I y esto segundo suele causar ataques repentinos de bilis entre el facherio



Los nombres de las personas no se pueden traducir ,si te llamas Juan , ese es tu nombre uses el idioma que uses , no puedes decir Joan


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Oct 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> No me acaba de entender ,no discuto que el catalán y el gallego se hablen en España , lo que yo digo es que el idioma COMÚN es
> 
> Los nombres de las personas no se pueden traducir ,si te llamas Juan , ese es tu nombre uses el idioma que uses , no puedes decir Joan



Los nombres de las personas no se traducen excepto los de los reyes y los herederos a la corona, que se traducen en todos los idiomas


----------



## runner (7 Oct 2022)

Cuando mi madre con 14 años les limpiaba la casa a los burgueses estos, entonces éramos el servicio. Ahora soy un colono facha opresor ...


----------



## petroglifo (7 Oct 2022)

skan dijo:


> Yo tengo otra prima así, ya no se habla con sus padres porque dice que son fachas por no estar a favor de la independencia de Cataluña, a pesar de que los padres siempre han sido más bien socialistas.
> 
> Esos que exigen democracia y libertad pero no aceptan que la otra mitad de los catalanes quieran seguir siendo españoles en su propia tierra, Cataluña.



Los nuevos catalanes de pescuezo marron, los de religion islamica, esos si que son independentistas, no como Actor de Parvulario, que se nota a mas de una legua que es un enfermo mental, el emirato catalan si llegase a ser una realidad, a los primeros que darian matarile serian a los lazis.


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (7 Oct 2022)

Yo me siento de la zona de España donde el porcentaje de deficientes mentales con bozal en el transporte público sea menor.

Así que me temo que soy catalán.


----------



## petroglifo (7 Oct 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Jo també sóc català com Cervantes, Colón, Da Vinci i Chéspir



No te olvides del rey tartesico Argantonio, tambien era catalan, nacio en Tortosa.


----------



## runner (7 Oct 2022)

Ok, disculpa. Colono facha opresor catalanazi.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Oct 2022)

Quienes se sienten mas catalanes, los separatistas o los hijos de inmigrantes nacidos en Cataluña.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (7 Oct 2022)

Andrés Hurtado dijo:


> Yo me siento de la zona de España donde el porcentaje de deficientes mentales con bozal en el transporte público sea menor.
> 
> Así que me temo que soy catalán.



El primero en imponer la mascarilla obligatoria en exteriores en todo momento fue el hijo de puta gañanazo neandertal hostiable de Quim torra


----------



## Berrón (7 Oct 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> No te olvides del rey tartesico Argantonio, tambien era catalan, nacio en Tortosa.



Y *Hernán Cortés, y Santa Teresa de Jesús, y Amerigo Vespucci... 
Tots som catalans  









En clase de 'Nova Història': "Hernán Cortés era catalán y quería un reino independiente"


Hernán Cortés, Santa Teresa de Jesús, Cristóbal Colón, Amerigo Vespucci, Bartolome de las Casas, Leonardo Da Vinci, Miguel de Cervantes... todos fueron catalanes




www.elconfidencial.com






*


----------



## petroglifo (7 Oct 2022)

No has conseguido con tu hilo, insultar y ofender a los catalanes bien nacidos, no eres un super catalan, siento decirtelo, realmente me provocas rision. @Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## Andrés Hurtado (7 Oct 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> El primero en imponer la mascarilla obligatoria en exteriores en todo momento fue el hijo de puta gañanazo neandertal hostiable de Quim torra



Y Ayuso torturó e intentó asesinar a los niños madrileños obligándolos a hacer deporte de competición con bozal.

Pero no me refiero a los políticos sino al grado de cumplimiento de las medidas liberticidas por parte de la gente.


----------



## skan (7 Oct 2022)

La cuestión es...

Los catalanoparlantes e independentistas tenéis derecho a sentiros catalanes, a vivir en vuestra tierra y a escolarizar a vuestros hijos en la que consideráis vuestra lengua, el catalán.

Sin embargo nos negáis ese mismo derecho a la otra mitad de los catalanes, nos prohibís escolarizar a nuestros hijos en nuestra lengua, el español, e incluso nos decís que nos vayamos de su propia tierra, Cataluña, a otro lugar de España. Muchos incluso justificáis el uso de la violencia como los etarras y abertzales en el País Vasco.

Decís que todo el que no es independentista es facha, tanto si es liberal como socialista, simplemente por querer tener los mismos derechos. Mientras tanto muchos indepes idolatran a genocidas y nazis como Lluís Companys y Sabino Arana.

Queda claro entonces quienes son los nazis.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Cual era tu objetivo en el hilo?



El objetivo del Pato era quedar en ridiculo, como siempre, cuando un tonto coge una linde...


----------



## runner (7 Oct 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Los ”catalanes” que no se sienten catalanes o los ”catalanes” que se siente “españoles y catalanes por igual”, *suelen ser individuos de bajo IQ*.
> 
> Solo diré que nunca he conocido alguno/a ocupando un cargo medio o alto en ninguna de las multinacionales en las que he trabajado. Si acaso, en puestos de bajo nivel y a los que notabas su rabia al ver que los que estábamos más arriba nos hablábamos siempre en catalán con los jefes.
> 
> ...



Y aquí un claro ejemplo de lo que, en diferentes grados, piensan y son...


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Oct 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Ah amigo, el detalle del no ser español de nacimiento te lo has sacado de la manga ahora. En cualquier caso, lo pones en el buscador de la web del ministerio y te saca el listado de casos en los que se pierde la nacionalidad



Los españoles que reniegan en publico o privado de su nacionalidad española, no son merecedores de conservarla, teneis suerte que en el ordenamiento juridico actual, los casos en los que se retira la nacionalidad española sean poco frecuentes.

*PERO LAS LEYES SE PUEDEN MODIFICAR !!!.  *

PD- Emigrantes españoles en la Argentina, que renunciaron a la nacionalidad española, para adquirir la argentina, años despues no pudieron recuperarla.


----------



## Teofrasto (7 Oct 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Los nombres de las personas no se traducen excepto los de los reyes y los herederos a la corona, que se traducen en todos los idiomas



Y los papas, pero los de los vulgares mortales sin sangre azul y sin anillo del pescador , no se pueden traducir.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los españoles que reniegan en publico o privado de su nacionalidad española, no son merecedores de conservarla, teneis suerte que en el ordenamiento juridico actual, los casos en los que se retira la nacionalidad española sean poco frecuentes.
> 
> *PERO LAS LEYES SE PUEDEN MODIFICAR !!!.  *
> 
> PD- Emigrantes españoles en la Argentina, que renunciaron a la nacionalidad española, para adquirir la argentina, años despues no pudieron recuperarla.



Pues hala, a ganar las elecciones y a cambiar las leyes, pero de momento es lo que hay


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Oct 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues hala, a ganar las elecciones y a cambiar las leyes, pero de momento es lo que hay



Votar a un partido patriota es garantia de unidad, trabajo y familia tradicional !!!.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Votar a un partido patriota es garantia de unidad, trabajo y familia tradicional !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1218723
> Ver archivo adjunto 1218724



Para eso hay que ganar y ambos sabemos que Vox tiene muy pocas opciones, más bien ninguna


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Oct 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Para eso hay que ganar y ambos sabemos que Vox tiene muy pocas opciones, más bien ninguna



No para de crecer, VoX llegara al gobierno mas pronto que tarde !!!. 

PD- Ahora Esquerra Republicana gobernara con los socialistas y mantendra el equilibro ???.


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Oct 2022)

De momento es la unica opcion de derechas, que tenemos en el parlamento español, es lo que hay, si no cumple lo que promete se le deja de votar y tan amigos !!!.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2022)

Andrés Hurtado dijo:


> Pero no me refiero a los políticos sino al grado de cumplimiento de las medidas liberticidas por parte de la gente.



Es cierto que en Cataluña hay más gente que pasamos de llevar bozal, pero es porque las autoridades catalanas están siendo desautorizadas continuamente desde Madrid (véase el juicio a los políticos del Procés o al mayor Trapero de los Mossos), y por ende mucha gente se las toma a pitorreo.

Pero bueno, la ventaja es que en Cataluña la gente hace más lo que le sale del nabo mientras en la España uniforme toda la borregada va embozalada hasta las trancas.

Haberos rebelado y montado vuestra DUI, y ahora tendríais más libertad. También ayuda montaros vuestra policía propia y echar a maderos y picoletos de vuestra tierra, por supuesto.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2022)

Coño, tenía ignorado al tontolaba de @.Kaikus. Le voy a dar una segunda oportunidad.


----------



## Luftwuaje (7 Oct 2022)

Amego, de derechas esos? Igual el siglo pasado quedaba algo de derecha en alguno de esos partidos, pero a día de hoy? Deja que me ría anda, de derechas dice el cachondo.


----------



## Alcazar (7 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Los catalanes que si os sentís catalanes, ¿No veis como un fracaso social que vuestra tierra esté fracturada política y culturalmente de esa manera?.
> 
> Porque no se puede negar que hay un sector de la población que ha nacido y se ha criado en Cataluña que no se siente catalana y que incluso aborrece todo lo catalán. Creo que esto no tiene parangón en ningún lugar del mundo salvo si incluimos en la ecuación una lengua de una familia lingüística muy diferente (rollo flamencos vs valones) o una religión no cristiana (los magrebíes de las banlieus en Francia).



@Actor Secundario Bob @Culozilla @HARLEY66 una respuesta quiero a mi pregunta. Como llevais esa clara anomalía? Teneis alguna intención de revertirla o simplemente aplicar mas rodillo catalanista?


----------



## WasP (7 Oct 2022)

Vamos a ver, si no os van a dar la independencia en vuestra vida, para qué perder tiempo y fuerzas en algo que ni siquiera trae nada bueno, salvo desgracias y miserias. No lo entiendo...


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> @Actor Secundario Bob @Culozilla @HARLEY66 una respuesta quiero a mi pregunta. Como llevais esa clara anomalía? Teneis alguna intención de revertirla o simplemente aplicar mas rodillo catalanista?



Yo la única anomalía que veo es que si tan a disgusto están porqué no se piran?


----------



## Alcazar (7 Oct 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo la única anomalía que veo es que si tan a disgusto están porqué no se piran?



Pues porque no será fácil alli, tienen familiares, negocios, propiedades... No es plato de buen gusto que te intenten privar de todo eso por tus ideas políticas o por defender que tu lengua esté en el curriculum educativo.

Por ejemplo mis tios de allí no se vuelven a su pueblo porque sino estarían lejos de sus hijos y nietos.


----------



## Pichorrica (7 Oct 2022)

La pura y superior raza catalana:


----------



## Fabs (7 Oct 2022)

Ser catalán se es de nacimiento y es lo natural. Lo de los pancatalanistas es una tara de la psique auspiciada por el aparato cultural al servicio de unas élites locales hundidas en la miseria y mezquindad moral propias de una sociedad decadente y degenerada.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> @Actor Secundario Bob @Culozilla @HARLEY66 una respuesta quiero a mi pregunta. Como llevais esa clara anomalía? Teneis alguna intención de revertirla o simplemente aplicar mas rodillo catalanista?



Da mucha pereza responderte, porque parece que estés descubriendo ahora la rueda, pero ni siquiera entiendes su funcionamiento.

Mañana si me acuerdo te respondo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Oct 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> La pura y superior raza catalana:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1218824
> 
> ...



Eso son españoles hombre!!


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Oct 2022)

Como se os ocurre preguntar eso en un foro de fachas de la meseta castellana


----------



## Erik morden (7 Oct 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo la única anomalía que veo es que si tan a disgusto están porqué no se piran?



Eso es muy fácil de debatir, porque no te piras tú?
Lo has dicho co.
No pidas lo que no haces.


----------



## Alcazar (7 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Da mucha pereza responderte, porque parece que estés descubriendo ahora la rueda, pero ni siquiera entiendes su funcionamiento.
> 
> Mañana si me acuerdo te respondo.



Se las posiciones de unos y de otros, mi pregunta es si desde el sector indepe que es el que gobierna en solitario desde que prácticamente existe la autonomía se piensa hacer algo para frenar esta situación o se va a seguir intentando subyugar, yo no solo a los charnegos, sino también a los "nous catalans" a golpe del BOE catalán sin tener en cuenta su idiosincracia lingüística y cultural.

Si yo fuera indepe pensaría que ha llegado la hora de ceder en algo e intentar ganarse a esa gente en la medida de lo posible por la vía diplomática, por ejemplo concediendoles algunos míseras horas de colegio en castellano. No creo que esa situación que se vive allí pueda sostenerse otros 30 años teniendo en cuenta que los catalans de la seva están en un muy gran declive demográfico, político y económico.

Tengo ahora en mente a Ucrania, buena parte de la inquina viene porque los gobiernos post-maidan intentaron abolir la lengua y cultura rusas por decreto, lo que hizo que Crimea, Donestk y Lugansk, rusoparlantes en mas del 90%, se rebelaran y que Rusia entrara. Incluso Zelensky cuando llegó al poder era partidario de no perseguir la lengua rusa.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (8 Oct 2022)

Tu eres un equidistante y un aguatibia, tienes miedo de mojarte y te crees moral e intelectualmente superior por ondear la bandera blanca, pero solo eres un cobarde.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Oct 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Eso es muy fácil de debatir, porque no te piras tú?
> Lo has dicho co.
> No pidas lo que no haces.



Porque a mi no me molesta para nada l situación actual, es a ellos a quienes les ofende que las instituciones catalanas defiendan y apoyen la lengua que les es propia


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Eres charnego? ¿Vives en un gueto de Hospitalet?



Tenéis montadas ya las cámaras de gas en ese gueto?


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Se las posiciones de unos y de otros, mi pregunta es si desde el sector indepe que es el que gobierna en solitario desde que prácticamente existe la autonomía se piensa hacer algo para frenar esta situación o se va a seguir intentando subyugar, yo no solo a los charnegos, sino también a los "nous catalans" a golpe del BOE catalán sin tener en cuenta su idiosincracia lingüística y cultural.
> 
> Si yo fuera indepe pensaría que ha llegado la hora de ceder en algo e intentar ganarse a esa gente en la medida de lo posible por la vía diplomática, por ejemplo concediendoles algunos míseras horas de colegio en castellano. No creo que esa situación que se vive allí pueda sostenerse otros 30 años teniendo en cuenta que los catalans de la seva están en un muy gran declive demográfico, político y económico.
> 
> Tengo ahora en mente a Ucrania, buena parte de la inquina viene porque los gobiernos post-maidan intentaron abolir la lengua y cultura rusas por decreto, lo que hizo que Crimea, Donestk y Lugansk, rusoparlantes en mas del 90%, se rebelaran y que Rusia entrara. Incluso Zelensky cuando llegó al poder era partidario de no perseguir la lengua rusa.



Es que la verdad, da mucha pereza responderte, porque partes de un montón de premisas erróneas.

La primera es el adanismo estomagante de haber descubierto ahora el conflicto sociolingüístico catalán, un conflicto que tiene más de 100 años de historia y que se inició cuando la población inmigrante del resto de España empezó a alcanzar niveles masivos en Barcelona que no permitían su integración gradual en la sociedad catalana. A su vez, esta inmigración masiva, percibida como una invasión por los catalanes, espoleó el sentimiento nacionalista catalán. Cosa muy natural; es un fenómeno comparable al auge de VOX o del FN francés, que sería impensable si antes no ha habido una invasión en toda regla por hordas de inmigración descontrolada.

La segunda premisa errónea es el presentismo estomagante que tenéis casi todos en el foro, que consiste en creer que el mundo empieza cuando vosotros nacéis. Es decir, la historia de Cataluña para vosotros siempre empieza con "er Puchol" en 1980, que era mu malo, y todos los problemas que tiene Cataluña hoy en día son culpa del Puchol. Luego hay algunos más sofisticados que retroceden la friolera de 2 años adicionales y culpan a la Constitución del 78. Pero más atrás ya no retrocede nadie, porque eso para vosotros ya debe de ser como la prehistoria. Una prehistoria además como de edén del génesis bíblico, donde vuestro añorado caudillo os tenía viviendo en un paraíso terrenal sin paro, ni delincuencia, ni rojos separatistas.

Ni se os ocurre pensar que durante el franquismo, Cataluña sufre una de las invasiones migratorias más bestiales del mundo, donde en pocas décadas se pasa de menos de 3 millones a más de 6 millones, y muchos catalanes vimos cómo en apenas 1 generación pasábamos de ser una mayoría en nuestras ciudades a ser una minoría.

Pero claro, la culpa es de er Puchol, que en 1980 se encontró con una Cataluña invadida donde había ya más gente nacida en Andalucía que en Cataluña, y en vez de decir: "Señores, Cataluña ha recibido más de 3 millones de inmigrantes del resto de España que no hablan catalán, ergo vamos a meterlos en un sistema educativo aparte donde la lengua vehicular sea el castellano, mientras los catalanes nos montaremos un sistema educativo propio donde la lengua vehicular sea el catalán", pues no, va el calvo malvado y se le ocurre la peregrina idea de que todos los residentes en Cataluña somos "un sol poble" y que todos debemos compartir sistema educativo y que el sistema educativo debe privilegiar la lengua catalana por ser la lengua original de Cataluña y porque sólo así se puede garantizar que los alumnos castellanohablantes hijos de la inmigración salieran con una competencia mínima en ambas lenguas. Mira tú qué maldad la de "er Puchol" el no haber querido segregar a los alumnos en función de su lengua materna y haber brindado la oportunidad a los niños castellanohablantes de llegar a ser tan competentes en catalán como los niños catalanes autóctonos. Fíjate tú qué maldad aplicar el rodillo catalanista en vez de segregar a la sociedad y dejar a los inmigrantes en sus guetos con un sistema educativo para el gueto, mientras los catalanes salimos hablando catalán y castellano, con las enormes ventajas que eso supone en Cataluña, porque otra cosa que no entendéis es que en Cataluña hablar catalán te abre bastantes puertas, porque aquí, que tampoco lo entendéis nunca, el catalán tradicionalmente ha sido una lengua urbana, burguesa y de prestigio. Que esto no es Galicia, ni el País Vasco, ni siquiera Valencia. Que aquí para prosperar en la vida hay que hablar catalán.

En fin, ya me he cansado de escribir. Creo que hay más premisas erróneas, pero da igual, porque de nada sirve señalarlas si mañana seguiréis con ellas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (8 Oct 2022)

Callate golpista independentista de mierda.

Sois una minoría de tarados y lo sabes no te hace falta hacer una encuesta estúpida para saberlo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (8 Oct 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Como se os ocurre preguntar eso en un foro de fachas de la meseta castellana



Los subnormales antiespañoles ponéis lo de meseta como si fuera un insulto.

A parte que Castilla tiene varios sistemas montañosos además de una meseta que además son dos submesetas, pero eso un anormal educado en vete tú a saber que agujero antiespañol seguro que no ha sido aleccionado en su puta mísera vida.

Es un puto orgullo tener una meseta, comepollas anormal.


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Oct 2022)

Entonces dices London?


----------



## Alcazar (8 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es que la verdad, da mucha pereza responderte, porque partes de un montón de premisas erróneas.
> 
> La primera es el adanismo estomagante de haber descubierto ahora el conflicto sociolingüístico catalán, un conflicto que tiene más de 100 años de historia y que se inició cuando la población inmigrante del resto de España empezó a alcanzar niveles masivos en Barcelona que no permitían su integración gradual en la sociedad catalana. A su vez, esta inmigración masiva, percibida como una invasión por los catalanes, espoleó el sentimiento nacionalista catalán. Cosa muy natural; es un fenómeno comparable al auge de VOX o del FN francés, que sería impensable si antes no ha habido una invasión en toda regla por hordas de inmigración descontrolada.
> 
> ...



Te zankeo por el esfuerzo, pero es que no te estoy pidiendo que me hables de la historia, sino del futuro. La realidad es que el catalán pierde hablantes cada año que pasa, y el castellano los gana. Es sostenible el actual sistema de que los catalanoparlantes tengan completamente sometidos a los castellanohablantes? Por cuanto tiempo?

Tarde o temprano habrá un vuelco demográfico-electoral, y a los hijos de los moros, los rumanos y los panchis lo mismo el catalán no les sirve de nada y lo ven como un estorbo. No se por cuanto tiempo podrán tener los catalans de la seva el control de la Generalitat, pero no será eterno dadas las inercias demográficas.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (8 Oct 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Entonces dices London?



Este dirá chanchencho también.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Te zankeo por el esfuerzo, pero es que no te estoy pidiendo que me hables de la historia, sino del futuro. La realidad es que el catalán pierde hablantes cada año que pasa, y el castellano los gana. Es sostenible el actual sistema de que los catalanoparlantes tengan completamente sometidos a los castellanohablantes? Por cuanto tiempo?



No te olvides que el catalán no es una lengua exclusiva de Catalunya, sino que se habla también en otros territorios/países, donde sufre la competencia del castellano/español y el francés.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Te zankeo por el esfuerzo, pero es que no te estoy pidiendo que me hables de la historia, sino del futuro. La realidad es que el catalán pierde hablantes cada año que pasa, y el castellano los gana. Es sostenible el actual sistema de que los catalanoparlantes tengan completamente sometidos a los castellanohablantes? Por cuanto tiempo?
> 
> Tarde o temprano habrá un vuelco demográfico-electoral, y a los hijos de los moros, los rumanos y los panchis lo mismo el catalán no les sirve de nada y lo ven como un estorbo. No se por cuanto tiempo podrán tener los catalans de la seva el control de la Generalitat, pero no será eterno dadas las inercias demográficas.



Eso está claro, tarde o temprano en Cataluña habrá que adoptar un modelo educativo parecido al vasco, donde los padres pueden elegir entre el modelo A (castellano como lengua vehicular), modelo B (mixto castellano-euskera) o modelo D (euskera como lengua vehicular). La letra C se la saltan no recuerdo por qué. Y aun así, la mayoría de padres del País Vasco matriculan a los niños en el modelo D, porque saben que sólo así los niños castellanohablantes tienen alguna posibilidad de salir mínimamente competentes en euskera.

El modelo único catalán tenía sentido en los años 80, cuando la mitad de la población de Cataluña era catalanohablante y la otra mitad castellanohablante (más o menos), pero hoy en día, después de haber recibido casi 2 millones de inmigrantes más y con la tasa de natalidad autóctona por los suelos, los catalanohablantes hemos caído al 35%, y en muchas ciudades del cinturón industrial de Barcelona no llegaremos ni al 10%.

Llegará un punto en que tanto para castellanohablantes como para catalanohablantes el modelo educativo vasco tendrá cada vez más sentido. Para los castellanohablantes, porque dirán: "¿Para qué mandar a nuestros hijos a colegios cuya lengua vehicular es una lengua minoritaria incluso en su propia tierra que para más inri ni siquiera es nuestra lengua materna?", y para los catalanohablantes, porque diremos: "¿Para qué mandar a nuestros hijos a colegios donde la lengua mayoritaria de los alumnos es el castellano y donde la lengua del recreo es el castellano y nuestros niños no pueden socializar en catalán porque los llaman "catalufos"? ¿No será mejor darles a estos inmigrantes sus escuelas en español aparte para que nuestros hijos puedan encontrarse con ambientes un poco más "Catalan-friendly" en la escuela?"

De hecho, para que te hagas una idea, en el Racó Català ya prácticamente todos abogamos por un sistema educativo como el vasco para proteger a los niños autóctonos de la chusma que nos invade, lo que pasa es que luego vienen los foreros valencianos (es increíble la cantidad de valencianos que entran en el Racó) y nos dicen que en la Comunidad Valenciana tenían un sistema educativo similar, y tampoco les sirvió para proteger la lengua valenciana de la castellanización imparable.

Pero vamos, sea como fuere, ahora mismo los partidos que gobiernan en la Generalitat no quieren ni oír hablar de un modelo educativo como el vasco. Hace poco un forero del Racó mandó una carta a la dirección de ERC proponiendo el modelo vasco y le respondió un jefecillo de no sé qué sección diciéndole que ellos consideraban que un modelo educativo como el vasco sólo es útil para lenguas muy minorizadas que están en peligro de extinción, y que no consideran que el catalán esté en esa situación ahora mismo. Vamos, que siguen anclados en los ochenta.


----------



## 2dedos (8 Oct 2022)

Me parece bien que los catalanes autóctonos sean reemplazados por andaluces e hijos de andaluces, a parte de esto no sé qué mas decir.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (8 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Este hilo es un buen censo de charnegos de mierda inadaptados.



Sí, sólo faltan los que llegaron con 20 años y ahora con 80 dicen: “ez que yo el catalang no lo entiedoh”
Mira que soy poco amante de imponer reglas, pero gracias a las miles de veces que he oído eso, sigo prnsando que poco me parece la inmersion lingüística. Más que nada para que no sean los de fuera que me tengan como decir cómo tengo que hablar en mi casa. 
y puntooooooo, como diría una charo


----------



## Covaleda (8 Oct 2022)

Que estén dando la tabarra con que ahora se habla tanto y entonces se hablaba cuanto es la expresión de su fracaso.

Miles de pesetas y de euros, pagados con el pan de los castellanos, por cierto, porque los lufos son unos muertos de hambre que viven a crédito, no han servido para absolutamente nada, aparte de que los que viven en lo que hoy conocemos como Cataluña cometan faltas de ortografía y sintaxis a tutiplén en cuanto escriben en español o en otro idioma premium.

Han tirado el dinero (mi dinero, por cierto, recuerdo) y solo han conseguido condenar a medio plazo a ese idioma regional a la extinción, en cuanto dejen de poder utilizarlo como arma para dividir, se comience el desmontaje gradual de las taifas y ya no lleguen la pasta y los carguitos, porque la gente normal lo asociará a algo negativo, intrínsecamente malo, algo traidor, una mancha a limpiar.

¿Que esto no va a pasar? Ja. A ver quien es capaz de nombrarme un régimen político que haya sido eterno. Es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Oct 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Miles de pesetas y de euros, pagados con el pan de los castellanos, por cierto, porque los lufos son unos muertos de hambre que viven a crédito, no han servido para absolutamente nada, aparte de que los que viven en lo que hoy conocemos como Cataluña cometan faltas de ortografía y sintaxis a tutiplén en cuanto escriben en español o en otro idioma premium.



Se quejan de la inmigracion del resto de España, pero de la localizacion franquista de la mayor parte de la industria española, de eso no dicen ni pio...

PD- Franco despues de la guerra industrializo las vascongandas y catalufistan, porque asi lo quiso, penso en premiar a los rebeldes y en la reconciliacion, fue un error, la industria podria haberse instalado en Cantabria o Valencia y hoy en dia Cataluña seria una region pobre, con pocos habitantes, dedicados a la agricultura y a criar gorrinos, sin emigrantes mesetarios, ni de ningun otro lado, en las regiones pobres no hay separatismos.


----------



## Covaleda (8 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Se quejan de la inmigracion del resto de España, pero de la localizacion franquista de la mayor parte de la industria española, de eso no dicen ni pio...
> 
> PD- Franco despues de la guerra industrializo las vascongandas y catalufistan, porque asi lo quiso, penso en premiar a los rebeldes y en la reconciliacion, fue un error, la industria podria haberse instalado en Cantabria o Valencia y hoy en dia Cataluña seria una provincia pobre, con pocos habitantes, dedicados a la agricultura y a criar gorrinos, sin emigrantes mesetarios, ni de ningun otro lado, en las regiones pobres no hay separatismos.



Y más reciente. Todavía se recuerda el dineral que NOS costó poner aquello presentable (lo tenían todo hecho una mierda) para las olimpíadas.
Ni las gracias dan. Gentuza.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (8 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Se quejan de la inmigracion del resto de España, pero de la localizacion franquista de la mayor parte de la industria española, de eso no dicen ni pio...
> 
> PD- Franco despues de la guerra industrializo las vascongandas y catalufistan, porque asi lo quiso, penso en premiar a los rebeldes y en la reconciliacion, fue un error, la industria podria haberse instalado en Cantabria o Valencia y hoy en dia Cataluña seria una region pobre, con pocos habitantes, dedicados a la agricultura y a criar gorrinos, sin emigrantes mesetarios, ni de ningun otro lado, en las regiones pobres no hay separatismos.



No hijo no. Franco no quería meter la Seat en Barcelona. Pero los italianos de la Fiat dijeron que nanay, que en Barcelona o que se la pintaran al óleo la licencia Fiat. En fin que no iban a tirar los dineros


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> De hecho, para que te hagas una idea, en el Racó Català ya prácticamente todos abogamos por un sistema educativo como el vasco para proteger a los niños autóctonos de la chusma que nos invade, lo que pasa es que luego vienen los foreros valencianos (es increíble la cantidad de valencianos que entran en el Racó) y nos dicen que en la Comunidad Valenciana tenían un sistema educativo similar, y tampoco les sirvió para proteger la lengua valenciana de la castellanización imparable.
> 
> Pero vamos, sea como fuere, ahora mismo los partidos que gobiernan en la Generalitat no quieren ni oír hablar de un modelo educativo como el vasco. Hace poco un forero del Racó mandó una carta a la dirección de ERC proponiendo el modelo vasco y le respondió un jefecillo de no sé qué sección diciéndole que ellos consideraban que un modelo educativo como el vasco sólo es útil para lenguas muy minorizadas que están en peligro de extinción, y que no consideran que el catalán esté en esa situación ahora mismo. Vamos, que siguen anclados en los ochenta.



El Racó Català es un foro de mierda en el que te aplican "shadow banning" o directamente te apean si les llevas la contraria.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El Racó Català es un foro de mierda en el que te aplican "shadow banning" o directamente te apean si les llevas la contraria.



Pues yo llevo años medio troleándoles y ahí sigo, con miles de likes... Eso sí, yo soy un troll indepe. Los trolls españolistas acaban todos con karma negativo y con sus posts plegados (que no es que sirva mucho para callarles la boca, pero les jode).

Lo peor del Racó es que tiene muy poca actividad y siempre postean los mismos. Si pusieran un sistema como el XenForo que usa Burbuja yo creo que mejoraría algo y aumentaría la actividad.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Oct 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> No hijo no. Franco no quería meter la Seat en Barcelona. Pero los italianos de la Fiat dijeron que nanay, que en Barcelona o que se la pintaran al óleo la licencia Fiat. En fin que no iban a tirar los dineros



Los italianos preferían Bilbao.


----------



## 2dedos (9 Oct 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Los ”catalanes” que no se sienten catalanes o los ”catalanes” que se siente “españoles y catalanes por igual”, *suelen ser individuos de bajo IQ*.
> 
> Solo diré que nunca he conocido alguno/a ocupando un cargo medio o alto en ninguna de las multinacionales en las que he trabajado. Si acaso, en puestos de bajo nivel y a los que notabas su rabia al ver que los que estábamos más arriba nos hablábamos siempre en catalán con los jefes.
> 
> ...



Es normal, los inmigrantes que huyen de sus hogares suelen pertenecer a estratos bajos de la sociedad y en la miseria (por eso emigran a otros sitios), lo extraño sería que besasen el santo y consiguieran sustituir a la nobleza, a los caudillos locales y burgueses del lugar nada mas llegar, esos que están arriba hablando catalán y que tu estás refiriendo. 

La prole está destinada a seguir el mismo camino que sus papás porque la riqueza y el posicionamiento social son hereditarios.


----------



## Gnomo (9 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es que la verdad, da mucha pereza responderte, porque partes de un montón de premisas erróneas.
> 
> La primera es el adanismo estomagante de haber descubierto ahora el conflicto sociolingüístico catalán, un conflicto que tiene más de 100 años de historia y que se inició cuando la población inmigrante del resto de España empezó a alcanzar niveles masivos en Barcelona que no permitían su integración gradual en la sociedad catalana. A su vez, esta inmigración masiva, percibida como una invasión por los catalanes, espoleó el sentimiento nacionalista catalán. Cosa muy natural; es un fenómeno comparable al auge de VOX o del FN francés, que sería impensable si antes no ha habido una invasión en toda regla por hordas de inmigración descontrolada.
> 
> ...



Te contesto en rojo


----------



## Ortegal (9 Oct 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> No hijo no. Franco no quería meter la Seat en Barcelona. Pero los italianos de la Fiat dijeron que nanay, que en Barcelona o que se la pintaran al óleo la licencia Fiat. En fin que no iban a tirar los dineros



Eso te lo has inventado cómo siempre, lo cierto es que es una inversión del INE Franquista y lo podia poner en Barcelona cómo en Cádiz o Alicante, no tienes ni una sola prueba lo cierto es que un regalo del dictador.


----------



## Ortegal (9 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pues yo llevo años medio troleándoles y ahí sigo, con miles de likes... Eso sí, yo soy un troll indepe. Los trolls españolistas acaban todos con karma negativo y con sus posts plegados (que no es que sirva mucho para callarles la boca, pero les jode).
> 
> Lo peor del Racó es que tiene muy poca actividad y siempre postean los mismos. Si pusieran un sistema como el XenForo que usa Burbuja yo creo que mejoraría algo y aumentaría la actividad.



Vamos vienes a vomitar aquí y en forocarros porque el foro catalufo es una mierda, ahora entiendo todo.


----------



## Gnomo (9 Oct 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Sí, sólo faltan los que llegaron con 20 años y ahora con 80 dicen: “ez que yo el catalang no lo entiedoh”
> Mira que soy poco amante de imponer reglas, pero gracias a las miles de veces que he oído eso, sigo prnsando que poco me parece la inmersion lingüística. Más que nada para que no sean los de fuera que me tengan como decir cómo tengo que hablar en mi casa.
> y puntooooooo, como diría una charo



Te digo lo que le he dicho al @Actor Secundario Bob, el problema de la gente que vino del resto de España está neutralizado, dicho por el mismo Pujol en una conferencia de hace unos años, eso sí, después mencionó a los nuevos catalanes, agachó la cabeza y se quedó en silencio


----------



## Gnomo (9 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pues yo llevo años medio troleándoles y ahí sigo, con miles de likes... Eso sí, yo soy un troll indepe. Los trolls españolistas acaban todos con karma negativo y con sus posts plegados (que no es que sirva mucho para callarles la boca, pero les jode).
> 
> Lo peor del Racó es que tiene muy poca actividad y siempre postean los mismos. Si pusieran un sistema como el XenForo que usa Burbuja yo creo que mejoraría algo y aumentaría la actividad.



Es supervintage. Parece un foro de los 90


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Oct 2022)

2dedos dijo:


> Me parece bien que los catalanes autóctonos sean reemplazados por andaluces e hijos de andaluces, a parte de esto no sé qué mas decir.



Si no lo fueron en 1960, poco van a reemplazar ahora.

Hoy en día los gandaluces lumpen se quedan donde están -porque realmente tampoco existe en el estado ningún país que absorba mano de obra poco cualificada de forma masiva como entonces- y una pequeña fracción de alto nivel formativo o profesional donde va es a Madrid, donde hay empleos de ese tipo, a ser machacado en algún puesto chupiguay y a ahorrar en lo posible, para que cuando los prejubilen a los 52, tengan ya comprada una casa con jardín y pisci en la costa malagueña.
Actualízate majo.


----------



## Alcazar (9 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Eso está claro, tarde o temprano en Cataluña habrá que adoptar un modelo educativo parecido al vasco, donde los padres pueden elegir entre el modelo A (castellano como lengua vehicular), modelo B (mixto castellano-euskera) o modelo D (euskera como lengua vehicular). La letra C se la saltan no recuerdo por qué. Y aun así, la mayoría de padres del País Vasco matriculan a los niños en el modelo D, porque saben que sólo así los niños castellanohablantes tienen alguna posibilidad de salir mínimamente competentes en euskera.
> 
> El modelo único catalán tenía sentido en los años 80, cuando la mitad de la población de Cataluña era catalanohablante y la otra mitad castellanohablante (más o menos), pero hoy en día, después de haber recibido casi 2 millones de inmigrantes más y con la tasa de natalidad autóctona por los suelos, los catalanohablantes hemos caído al 35%, y en muchas ciudades del cinturón industrial de Barcelona no llegaremos ni al 10%.
> 
> ...



El caso del euskera a mi me parece muy triste, una lengua muy antigua y valiosa desnaturalizada mediante el batua y que sobrevive solo como mérito de acceso al empleo público. El otro día leí un artículo muy interesante sobre la decadencia demográfica del País Vasco y la consecuente pérdida de poder político y económico que va a llevar aparejada. Creo que decían que de la escasa natalidad, el 30% era de madre extranjera, así que habrá que ver el panorama en los pequeños pueblos euskaldunes de Guipuzcoa. No poca culpa del declive vasco la tiene la política lingüística, porque el requisito del euskera para trabajar en la administración vasca les impide atraer talento, y la tensión política que en buena parte ha sido originada también por la lengua, ha expulsado a cientos de miles de vascos hacia el sur desde el éxodo provocado por ETA hasta hoy.

En fin, si yo fuera catalán buscaría "aplanar la curva de la tensión lingüística" que se dice ahora tratando con menos agresividad al castellano, porque creo que las políticas actuales de imposición del catalán por cojones y sin dejar huecos para el castellano están generando un odia hacia el catalán de buena parte de la población, y que cuando cambien las tornas habrá vendetta.


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> El caso del euskera a mi me parece muy triste, una lengua muy antigua y valiosa desnaturalizada mediante el batua y que sobrevive solo como mérito de acceso al empleo público. El otro día leí un artículo muy interesante sobre la decadencia demográfica del País Vasco y la consecuente pérdida de poder político y económico que va a llevar aparejada. Creo que decían que de la escasa natalidad, el 30% era de madre extranjera, así que habrá que ver el panorama en los pequeños pueblos euskaldunes de Guipuzcoa. No poca culpa del declive vasco la tiene la política lingüística, porque el requisito del euskera para trabajar en la administración vasca les impide atraer talento, y la tensión política que en buena parte ha sido originada también por la lengua, ha expulsado a cientos de miles de vascos hacia el sur desde el éxodo provocado por ETA hasta hoy.
> 
> En fin, si yo fuera catalán buscaría "aplanar la curva de la tensión lingüística" que se dice ahora tratando con menos agresividad al castellano, porque creo que las políticas actuales de imposición del catalán por cojones y sin dejar huecos para el castellano están generando un odia hacia el catalán de buena parte de la población, y que cuando cambien las tornas habrá vendetta.



Pero eso viene bien a las comunidades deslenguadas porque las hace más competitivas en un entorno globalizado.
Además de alguna ventaja adicional como que no tener un avispero convivencial en tu vida cotidiana puede ser un acicate para atraer población cualificada.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (9 Oct 2022)

Que es sentirse catalan?


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Oct 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Que es sentirse catalan?



Sentirse catalan es sentirse hispano, ergo español y el idioma de los españoles es el español, los independentistas quieren poner su lengua regional al mismo nivel que el español y eso es imposible, juegan en ligas diferentes, el mal uso y la politizacion de las lenguas vernaculas, llevara a su ostracismo, las autonomias que nadie pidio, ni voto, tienen sus dias contados.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> creo que las políticas actuales de imposición del catalán por cojones y sin dejar huecos para el castellano están generando un odia hacia el catalán de buena parte de la población, y que cuando cambien las tornas habrá vendetta.



Eso es una ficción de los que vivís fuera de Cataluña; no existe esa imposición del catalán tal como os la venden los medios de Madrid.

Si existiera, la población castellanohablante se habría rebelado contra ella hace ya muchos años, teniendo además todas las de ganar, porque son ya mayoría en Cataluña y encima tendrían toda la maquinaria del estado español a su favor.

La cacareada "inmersión lingüística" del sistema educativo catalán es una mentira. No existe. En las escuelas de cualquier ciudad grande la lengua de socialización por defecto es el castellano y los profesores se pasan el catalán por el forro y acaban dando clase en castellano.

Eso lo sabe todo el mundo, pero a la clase política y a los mass mierda no les interesa reconocerlo. Ni a los de un bando, ni a los del otro. Al bando catalanista no le interesa reconocer que la immersión lingüística no se cumple, porque llevan 42 años en la Generalitat y claro, tienen que vender que su sistema educativo es un éxito. Y al bando españolista tampoco le interesa reconocerlo, porque tienen que seguir vendiéndoos la moto de que en Cataluña los castellanohablantes sois como judíos en la Alemania nazi.


----------



## Alcazar (9 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Eso es una ficción de los que vivís fuera de Cataluña; no existe esa imposición del catalán tal como os la venden los medios de Madrid.
> 
> Si existiera, la población castellanohablante se habría rebelado contra ella hace ya muchos años, teniendo además todas las de ganar, porque son ya mayoría en Cataluña y encima tendrían toda la maquinaria del estado español a su favor.
> 
> ...



Pero si los profesores catalanes dan clase en español, lo hacen extraoficialmente, no?

Tampoco es cierto la imposición de no poder rotular tu negocio solo en castellano y la existencia de garantías lingüísticas que facilita la delación anónima para imposición de sanciones?


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Y al bando españolista tampoco le interesa reconocerlo, porque tienen que seguir vendiéndoos la moto de que en Cataluña los castellanohablantes sois como judíos en la Alemania nazi.



Lluis Companys torturo y asesino a miles de catalanes inocentes, por el delito de no ser separatistas o por tener bienes que le apetecia robar.

PD- La historia se repite y si no se frena al separatismo, veremos guetos de españoles en Cataluña y de ahi a las camaras de gas solo hay un paso.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Pero si los profesores catalanes dan clase en español, lo hacen extraoficialmente, no?



Eso de que los profesores catalanes dan clases en español, es la trola del dia del Pato, la educacion en Cataluña esta profundamente fanatizada y los profesores no separatistas son apartados.


----------



## Lábaro (9 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pregunta a los residentes en Cataluña:
> 
> ¿Cuántos aquí suscribís el cacareado mantra del "todos somos catalanes" y del "yo soy tan catalán como tú" (dicho normalmente por gente que ni ha nacido en Cataluña y odia a los catalanes)?



Que patéticos,cutres y minoritarios tienen que ser los foros separatistas catalanes,para que estés dando constantemente tu matraca en un foro "facha" y castellanohablante como burbuja...

En fin,unos afortunadamente volvemos (CAV con Independentismo bajo minimos,después de la "experiencia"....) y otros van alegremente a conseguir lo que los batasunos no lograron en 40 años de plomo,porque aquellos lo valen y tal (Pero ya sabes : Indapandansia avui no....matiiii!....)



sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pero eso viene bien a las comunidades deslenguadas porque las hace más competitivas en un entorno globalizado.
> Además de alguna ventaja adicional como que no tener un avispero convivencial en tu vida cotidiana puede ser un acicate para atraer población cualificada.



Menuda ensoñación mediocre la de esperar crecer no por méritos propios,sino por los defectos de los demás...

Como suelo decir : Tan problematica es una región española de infulas separatistas,...como aquella que no tira del carro común y acaba convertida en un agujero negro de paro y corrupcion...


En fin : Separatistas y separadores...


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Oct 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> En fin,unos afortunadamente volvemos (CAV con Independentismo bajo minimos,después de la "experiencia"....) y otros van alegremente a conseguir lo que los batasunos no lograron en 40 años de plomo,porque aquellos lo valen y tal (Pero ya sabes : Indapandansia avui no....matiiii!....)



La *Andapandansia *no existe sin vencer en una buena guerra, no hay vias pacificas para balcanizar España, *el comunismo etarra *abrazo la agenda 2030, las leyes LGTBI, las leyes de genero, la misandria y *esta desactivado. *@Triptolemo 

PD- En las vascongadas para retomar la lucha armada tendrian que fundar un nuevo partido carlista, ultranacionalista de derechas, *la via roja esta acabada.*


----------



## Culozilla (9 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> @Actor Secundario Bob @Culozilla @HARLEY66 una respuesta quiero a mi pregunta. Como llevais esa clara anomalía? Teneis alguna intención de revertirla o simplemente aplicar mas rodillo catalanista?



Esa anomalía es la misma que la de la inmigración mora. Tendremos que jodernos y apartarlos socialmente.


----------



## Sr Julian (9 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Pero si los profesores catalanes dan clase en español, lo hacen extraoficialmente, no?
> 
> Tampoco es cierto la imposición de no poder rotular tu negocio solo en castellano y la existencia de garantías lingüísticas que facilita la delación anónima para imposición de sanciones?



Yo hace 25 años, las clases de Español las dabamos en catalán y el resto de asignaturas tambien. Profesores que en clase decian que eran separatistas y que el PP era el enemigo de cataluña. Actualmente tengo compañeros de trabajo con carrera, que no saben escribir en Español. Con un montón de faltas ortogáficas y un nivel de redacción de un niño de 8 años. 
Lo que pasa es que el informe Pisa se hace con 15 años y casualmente en Cataluña es ese año cuando dan caña con el Español, pasado el informe Pisa vuelven a ingnorar al Español en la educación.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Oct 2022)

Entro, em cago en la mare que va parir al Actor Parvulari Bob en un marge d'una carretera de mala mort i m'en torno per on he vingut


----------



## Gnomo (9 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Eso es una ficción de los que vivís fuera de Cataluña; no existe esa imposición del catalán tal como os la venden los medios de Madrid.
> 
> Si existiera, la población castellanohablante se habría rebelado contra ella hace ya muchos años, teniendo además todas las de ganar, porque son ya mayoría en Cataluña y encima tendrían toda la maquinaria del estado español a su favor.
> 
> ...



Señor, vuelve a faltar a la verdad. Si hablamos de lengua materna es posible que haya un porcentaje algo superior a los que tienen por lengua materna al catalán. Pero, hay un porcentaje de personas con lengua materna española y con estudios superiores que le habla a sus hijos en catalán y lo sabe todo el mundo. 

Se nota que usted estudió en los 70 y 80. Porqué te crees que se separó la familia de Messi cuando se instalaron en Barcelona, la hermana pequeña de Messi llegaba a casa llorando del colegio público (los padres no se podían permitir un colegio privado) porque no se enteraba de nada y los niños se reían de ella por su acento argentino. Total, Messi y su padre se quedaron en Barcelona y la madre y los otros niños volvieron a Argentina. Quitando alguna excepción, en los colegios las clases de primaria y secundaria son en catalán.
.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (9 Oct 2022)

Me siento







y


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Oct 2022)

Alexandre Deulofeu farmaceutico de Figueras, el Nostradamus catalan profetizo la desaparicion de España en el 2029.









El Nostradamus catalán que predijo la caída del "imperio" español para 2029


El separatismo desempolva las teorías de Alexandre Deulofeu, el boticario de Figueras amigo de Dalí, con un documental en TV3.




www.libertaddigital.com





PD- Es vuestra ultima esperanza, apreteu fort el forigol !!!.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## pagesitawa (10 Oct 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Vete a cagar a Gerona... o a Lérida.



Que pena , con lo fácil que lo tenia tú madre con abortar el problema lo tenia resuelto.
A uno le a de ser muy patetico ser patriota, para total en vida enriquecer a un capitalista y después morir por una patria y encima orgulloso de ser un patriota y de ser en nombre del todopoderoso , para
total ser comida para unos caracoles en un cementerio católico de esta patria llámenla algunos la piel de toro y poco más.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Oct 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Que pena , con lo fácil que lo tenia tú madre con abortar el problema lo tenia resuelto.
> A uno le a de ser muy patetico ser patriota, para total en vida enriquecer a un capitalista y después morir por una patria y encima orgulloso de ser un patriota y de ser en nombre del todopoderoso , para
> total ser comida para unos caracoles en un cementerio católico de esta patria llámenla algunos la piel de toro y poco más.



Los caracoles no pueden comerse el alma, si en esta vida has sido cigarra, en la proxima seras hormiga hacendosa, el vinculo con la tierra donde reposan tus antepasados, tambien es patriotismo y aunque lo niegues, tu lo eres a tu manera, aunque disimules, anda que !!!.







PD- Has subido foto de la casa de campo, del bancal, falta la fotografia del corral con la cabra en primer plano...


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Oct 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Que pena , con lo fácil que lo tenia tú madre con abortar el problema lo tenia resuelto.
> A uno le a de ser muy patetico ser patriota, para total en vida enriquecer a un capitalista y después morir por una patria y encima orgulloso de ser un patriota y de ser en nombre del todopoderoso , para
> total ser comida para unos caracoles en un cementerio católico de esta patria llámenla algunos la piel de toro y poco más.



Joer macho, no se te entiende una mierda. ¿Qué tal si aprendes a escribir?


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> PD- Has subido foto de la casa de campo, del bancal, falta la fotografia del corral con la cabra en primer plano...



Esa la pone en Veteranos


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Oct 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Joer macho, no se te entiende una mierda. ¿Qué tal si aprendes a escribir?



Yo lo entiendo perfectamente, Pagesito Feliz es un asceta lonchafinista.


----------



## LostSouls (10 Oct 2022)

Yo me siento catalán, me gusta la identidad, la lengua, el folclore, la "personalidad" diligente y formal, que no espera a papa estado/generalitat a que le solucione la papeleta. Pero por encima de todo me gusta porque forma parte del todo que es la nación española. Amo mi cuerpo por tanto no puedo detestar uno de sus miembros.

Detesto el discurso leydeembudista que se gastan todos los movimientos indepres desde las bases de Manresa, en especial los actuales que abrazan la invasión extranjera y desprecian todo lo que huela a hispanidad. 

Vista Cataluña, arriba España.


----------



## pagesitawa (10 Oct 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Joer macho, no se te entiende una mierda. ¿Qué tal si aprendes a escribir?



Y porque no te esmeras tú en aprender a leer a quienes según tu no saben escribir bien o suficiente y así tu entendernos sin tener necesidad de llorar y sollozar como un ser débil y quejoso.
Mira, mira y si encuentras algo mejor cómpralo.


----------



## pagesitawa (10 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo lo entiendo perfectamente, Pagesito Feliz es un asceta lonchafinista.



Aclárame lo de asceta o lo nuestro no tiene futuro.
De no contarlo reventaría , ayer me encontré dos cestas estás llena de comida en plena campiña y no tube collons de cogerla para mi casa, a decir verdad cogi una botella de bermud y una de galletas ca purrianas.


----------



## pagesitawa (10 Oct 2022)

LostSouls dijo:


> Yo me siento catalán, me gusta la identidad, la lengua, el folclore, la "personalidad" diligente y formal, que no espera a papa estado/generalitat a que le solucione la papeleta. Pero por encima de todo me gusta porque forma parte del todo que es la nación española. Amo mi cuerpo por tanto no puedo detestar uno de sus miembros.
> 
> Detesto el discurso leydeembudista que se gastan todos los movimientos indepres desde las bases de Manresa, en especial los actuales que abrazan la invasión extranjera y desprecian todo lo que huela a hispanidad.
> 
> ...


----------



## LostSouls (10 Oct 2022)

No te entiendo. Desarrolla tu respuesta si quieres que te aclare algo.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Oct 2022)

¿Que es ser catalan?

Nacer en cat?

Vivir en cat?

tener apellido cat?

ser lacy?

sentirse catalan?


----------



## pagesitawa (10 Oct 2022)

A ver , miraré de ser más preciso, precisamente soy catalan porque según parece mis padres se liaron en Catalunya, de haberlo hecho en Galicia lo más provable que sería gallego, aun así tengo muy poco de Catalan y mucho menos de español y de poder haber elegido sería marciano y lo más seguro que viviría en un prostibulo en la luna.
Anda que?


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (10 Oct 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Que alguien odie a los catalanes es gracias a gente como tú. Es mérito tuyo, una medalla más que deberías llevar con deshonor y vergüenza.
> Y el robo ingente y el somos los mejores pero si quedamos mal es culpa de todo el mundo excepto nuestra y el nosotros mantenemos España entera. Son cosas que al señor de Soria que curra como un cabrón no me extraña que le sienten mal.
> 
> Así que enhorabuena por tu demérito y el de tu amigos.
> ...



Será más bien gracias a que gentuza como tú se alimenta de A3, Telecinco, Marca, OkDiario y El Mundo. Ni puta idea de Cataluña ni del catalán ni los catalanes, pero a mí me cuentan que todo allá es Pujol, que la Madre Superiora, que son cuatro aldeanos que siempre están con sus rollos, que se enrocan en el catalán y a hacer 'castellets' y 'pantumaca' (sic) para joder al resto de España, y sobre todo, a la ENORME MAYORÍA de catalanes que 'se sienten españoles' y 'no pueden vivir'. Luego, claro, esa 'mayoría' o bien se olvida de votar, porque si tantos fuesen deberían llevar décadas presidiendo la Generalitat y alcaldías con sus mierdas de pintar todo de blanco, poner ruedas de carro en las paredes, llenar cataluña de plazas de toros, poner la foto del Caudillo y la de José Antonio en todas las aulas y obligar a todo dios a hablar con acento sevillano o madrileño -cuando en realidad a nivel político son LA PUTA IRRELEVANCIA- o es que la traen en autobús cada 12-O desde cada zulo de extrema derecha que exista en España, a dar por culo en BCN con sus banderas con el pollo y sus sueños de 'Si eres español, habla español'. En Cataluña, los 'catalanes que se sienten españoles' en su gran mayoría son, quitando la burguesía, que son más españolazos que el Escorial, los descendientes de las familias emigradas en el franquismo (no todas, algunas al final se han hecho indepes) que creyeron que con el ¡Viva Franco! se iban a quedar con la casa del dueño de la fábrica, al final se han sentido abandonadas y ninguneadas porque siguen viviendo en el mismo bloque de protección oficial rodeados de moros y rojos, y están esperando que gane Vox a ver si les otorga el reconocimiento que creen que merecen por tantos años de chupar la foto de Franco por detrás. Perdona que te lo diga, esa pobre gente no es que sean malos catalanes ni malos españoles ni nada. Son INADAPTADOS SOCIALES que están fuera de sitio en cualquier parte. 

Los catalanes tienen que aguantar CADA DÍA que Piqué dijo no sé qué (pero de Florentino no hablamos), que son insolidarios, que 'tó pa ellos quieren, tó pa ellos' (pero del dumping fiscal de Madrid no hablamos), que no hablan ESPAÑOL (pero de que constitucionalmente el catalán es una lengua española que hay el deber de respetar no hablamos), que odian a España (ser un país independiente no significa odiar al vecino), que Barcelona es sucia (de la mierda de Madrid no hablamos mientras no esté Carmena), que en Barcelona se apuñala (en todas las grandes ciudades pasa lo mismo pero no hablamos), que boicot a los productos catalanes (de que en la fabricación de productos catalanes intervienen fábricas y trabajadores de todo el estado no hablamos), que Espanya en roba pero que al final el que robaba era Pujol (de lo que ha robado el emérito no hablamos) , que los niños son vigilados en las escuelas para que no hablen castellano (de las condenas que tienen los medios que publican esas 'noticias' por inventarse cosas no hablamos) y todo así. 


Lo que faltaba, majo. Un perdonavidas que venga a postear que el odio se lo han ganado y que demasiada paciencia les tienen. Vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo lo entiendo perfectamente, Pagesito Feliz es un asceta lonchafinista.



No, si en eso lo entiendo, es más, comparto en gran medida su filosofía de vida, pero su redacción es dañina para la vista.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Oct 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Ni puta idea de Cataluña ni del catalán ni los catalanes, pero a mí me cuentan que todo allá es Pujol, que la Madre Superiora, que son cuatro aldeanos que siempre están con sus rollos, que se enrocan en el catalán y a hacer 'castellets' y 'pantumaca' (sic) para joder al resto de España, y sobre todo, a la ENORME MAYORÍA de catalanes que 'se sienten españoles' y 'no pueden vivir'.



Estas ciego completamente, la mitad o mas de la poblacion catalana *esta secuestrada y amordazada, *en su propia tierra y te digo mas, muchos independentistas de boquilla, lo son, para no ser señalados.

*Catadisney no existe, solo existen Pujoles y el 3% !!!.*

PD- Aunque seais una sociedad acobardada, el resto de españoles y España entera, *nunca os daran la espalda.*


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Oct 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Será más bien gracias a que gentuza como tú se alimenta de A3, Telecinco, Marca, OkDiario y El Mundo. Ni puta idea de Cataluña ni del catalán ni los catalanes, pero a mí me cuentan que todo allá es Pujol, que la Madre Superiora, que son cuatro aldeanos que siempre están con sus rollos, que se enrocan en el catalán y a hacer 'castellets' y 'pantumaca' (sic) para joder al resto de España, y sobre todo, a la ENORME MAYORÍA de catalanes que 'se sienten españoles' y 'no pueden vivir'. Luego, claro, esa 'mayoría' o bien se olvida de votar, porque si tantos fuesen deberían llevar décadas presidiendo la Generalitat y alcaldías con sus mierdas de pintar todo de blanco, poner ruedas de carro en las paredes, llenar cataluña de plazas de toros, poner la foto del Caudillo y la de José Antonio en todas las aulas y obligar a todo dios a hablar con acento sevillano o madrileño -cuando en realidad a nivel político son LA PUTA IRRELEVANCIA- o es que la traen en autobús cada 12-O desde cada zulo de extrema derecha que exista en España, a dar por culo en BCN con sus banderas con el pollo y sus sueños de 'Si eres español, habla español'. En Cataluña, los 'catalanes que se sienten españoles' en su gran mayoría son, quitando la burguesía, que son más españolazos que el Escorial, los descendientes de las familias emigradas en el franquismo (no todas, algunas al final se han hecho indepes) que creyeron que con el ¡Viva Franco! se iban a quedar con la casa del dueño de la fábrica, al final se han sentido abandonadas y ninguneadas porque siguen viviendo en el mismo bloque de protección oficial rodeados de moros y rojos, y están esperando que gane Vox a ver si les otorga el reconocimiento que creen que merecen por tantos años de chupar la foto de Franco por detrás. Perdona que te lo diga, esa pobre gente no es que sean malos catalanes ni malos españoles ni nada. Son INADAPTADOS SOCIALES que están fuera de sitio en cualquier parte.
> 
> Los catalanes tienen que aguantar CADA DÍA que Piqué dijo no sé qué (pero de Florentino no hablamos), que son insolidarios, que 'tó pa ellos quieren, tó pa ellos' (pero del dumping fiscal de Madrid no hablamos), que no hablan ESPAÑOL (pero de que constitucionalmente el catalán es una lengua española que hay el deber de respetar no hablamos), que odian a España (ser un país independiente no significa odiar al vecino), que Barcelona es sucia (de la mierda de Madrid no hablamos mientras no esté Carmena), que en Barcelona se apuñala (en todas las grandes ciudades pasa lo mismo pero no hablamos), que boicot a los productos catalanes (de que en la fabricación de productos catalanes intervienen fábricas y trabajadores de todo el estado no hablamos), que Espanya en roba pero que al final el que robaba era Pujol (de lo que ha robado el emérito no hablamos) , que los niños son vigilados en las escuelas para que no hablen castellano (de las condenas que tienen los medios que publican esas 'noticias' por inventarse cosas no hablamos) y todo así.
> 
> ...



Eres un auténtico retrasado que o no ha leído o no ha entendido el mensaje y basado en una mala comprensión ha escrito una biblia de bilis.

No aludo a los catalanes si no a los nacionalistas. De hecho, claramente digo que esos hijos de puta han conseguido que todo el mundo piense que si no eres nacionalista separatista no eres catalán. Excluyendo a todos los catalanes no nacionalistas.

Idea con la que pareces estar de acuerdo y disfrutar.

Mejor vuélvete a la cueva y échate un rato en la cama a descansar cayéndote por los dos lados, que habrás quedado agotado.


----------



## Xanna (10 Oct 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No aludo a los catalanes si no a los nacionalistas. De hecho, claramente digo que esos hijos de puta han conseguido que todo el mundo piense que si no eres nacionalista separatista no eres catalán. Excluyendo a todos los catalanes no nacionalistas.



para hijos de puta los nacionalistas españoles, que salieron a asesinar a medio españa en 1936 pensando que se iban a quedar con todo para los restos.

te lo ha explicado muy bien @Kadashman-Enlil I pero no quieres enterarte. 

a llorar a la llorería, subcampeón.


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> para hijos de puta los nacionalistas españoles, que salieron a asesinar a medio españa en 1936 pensando que se iban a quedar con todo para los restos.
> 
> te lo ha explicado muy bien @Kadashman-Enlil I pero no quieres enterarte.
> 
> a llorar a la llorería, subcampeón.



Tienes que ser troll. Cuando el ejército se levantó ya habían asesinado a media España. Así es el caso en que Jorge Orwell que estuvo en Cataluña con los republicanos salió echando patas porque veía que a la velocidad que iban se lo cargaban.
Los rojos mataron más gente en la retaguardia que en el frente donde los barrieron sin problemas.

Tal es el caso de los nacionalistas catalanes que recibieron entre vítores al ejército nacional al entrar en Cataluña.

Y eso hacéis hoy en día. Habéis hechado a un tercio de catalanes que no comulgan con vuestro extremismo. La segunda diáspora más grande después de la de Vascongadas.

Todo para conseguir una independencia que al segundo día se declararía la anexión a marruecos.


----------



## Ortegal (10 Oct 2022)

Es aquí dónde se dice subcampeón 1939


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Oct 2022)

Veo que usted estudió con la memoria histérica de zapatero.

Esa en la que hacen pasar restos de cabras por restos humanos. O en la que hacen pasar asesinatos republicanos por nacionales.









Represión y "memoria histórica"







www.clublibertaddigital.com


----------



## Xanna (10 Oct 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Cuando el ejército se levantó ya habían asesinado a media España...



tu eres tonto o te lo haces??


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> tu eres tonto o te lo haces??



Como buenos rojos la realidad no os gusta.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Oct 2022)

YO ME SIENTO

EN MIS NALGAS


----------



## Xanna (10 Oct 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Como buenos rojos la realidad no os gusta.



como buenos fachas, la realidad os estallará en la cara una y otra vez.

acabareis en la papelera de la Historia.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Oct 2022)

si ya no se lleva más lo de ser hombre o mujer, ¿para qué ser catalán o español tan solo? Se puede ser catalafluid, dues-terres, anacional, bi-racial... you name it


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Oct 2022)

Pues la verdad que no me siento muy catalán, mas que nada porque siempre me han hecho sentir como un charnegazo, las veces que haces el esfuerzo y le hablas a los catalanes pura cepa en catalán se te descojonan por el acento que le puedas poner (vengo de un guetto de andaluces, aquí el catalán no se hablaba ni de coña).

Tengo pensado largarme cuando ya no me ate nada aquí, y mira que cataluña tiene cosas muy buenas pero se han radicalizado mucho estos últimos años y la cosa va a peor.


----------



## GatoAzul (10 Oct 2022)

Si España es de todos, Cataluña también es de todos porque forma parte del mismo mapa y la misma Constitución.


----------



## GatoAzul (10 Oct 2022)

¡VIVA LA CREMA CATALANA!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2022)

Yo mismo. Soy Qatarlán, pero ya me largué hace 20 años para no volver.


----------



## GatoAzul (10 Oct 2022)

... que son natillas de toda la vida (pero espesas) y quemadas por encima.


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Oct 2022)

Es complejo como uno debe de sentirse.
Yo nací en Barcelona cuando el tío paco mandaba.
Soy hijo de "camina-llums" o sea, andaluces, pero jamás he sentido ningún vínculo con Andalucía, la conocí pasados los 18.
Aquí soy un xarnego para los radicales, fuera soy "el catalán" y tengo que defender la tierra donde nací, me crie y prosperé.
Al final he optado por decir que soy de Barcelona cuando me preguntan, y que cada uno saque conclusiones.


----------



## Abrojo (10 Oct 2022)

depende mucho de las circunstancias personales

no es lo mismo una persona de padre nacido y criado en A, madre nacida y criada en A, que también ha nacido y se ha criado en A, que obviamente o probablemente va a sentirse plenamente identificado con A en lugar de ser anteponer ser español por no tener otras referencias, que una persona nacida y criada en A, con padre en B, con madre de C, ahí va a tener influencias de cada lugar hasta cierto grado, según cómo lo viva en casa y afuera

En ese último caso el común denominador puede ser perfectamente ser español ante todo y antes que elegir ser de una región concreta. Esto tiene mucho sentido en polos atractores de gente, tanto en España como en otros países


----------



## CiclopeBizco (10 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> depende mucho de las circunstancias personales
> 
> no es lo mismo una persona de padre nacido y criado en A, madre nacida y criada en A, que también ha nacido y se ha criado en A, que obviamente va a sentirse plenamente A en lugar de ser español por no tener otras referencias, que una persona nacida y criada en A, con padre en B, con madre de C, ahí va a tener influencias de cada lugar hasta cierto grado, según cómo lo viva en casa y afuera
> 
> En ese último caso el común denominador puede ser perfectamente ser español antes que elegir ser de una región concreta



Y luego está el caso de La Sagra, que si te vas a vivir a La Sagra aunque seas vizcaíno te vuelves de La Sagra de nacimiento para siempre. Es un misterio tan grande como el de la transubstanciación.


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> como buenos fachas, la realidad os estallará en la cara una y otra vez.
> 
> acabareis en la papelera de la Historia.



Hasta ahora lo que vienen estallando son las mentiras de los rojos. Como cuando van a desenterrar una fosa común y resulta que es una fosa común de víctimas del PSOE 1936 o esa otra que anuncian a bombo y platillo y luego resultan ser restos de ganado.

Pero vamos con no publicar el desmentido aquí no ha pasado nada.

Como los bebés robados durante el franquismo que resulta ser más falso que una peseta de madera.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (10 Oct 2022)

Mw


.Kaikus dijo:


> Estas ciego completamente, la mitad o mas de la poblacion catalana *esta secuestrada y amordazada, *en su propia tierra y te digo mas, muchos independentistas de boquilla, lo son, para no ser señalados.
> 
> *Catadisney no existe, solo existen Pujoles y el 3% !!!.*
> 
> PD- Aunque seais una sociedad acobardada, el resto de españoles y España entera, *nunca os daran la espalda.*



Me comes los huevos.


----------



## 2dedos (10 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Es complejo como uno debe de sentirse.
> Yo nací en Barcelona cuando el tío paco mandaba.
> Soy hijo de "camina-llums" o sea, andaluces, pero jamás he sentido ningún vínculo con Andalucía, la conocí pasados los 18.
> Aquí soy un xarnego para los radicales, fuera soy "el catalán" y tengo que defender la tierra donde nací, me crie y prosperé.
> Al final he optado por decir que soy de Barcelona cuando me preguntan, y que cada uno saque conclusiones.



Jaja a mi me sucede lo contrario hasta cierto punto, nací en la provincia de Barcelona pero no siento apenas vínculo con Cataluña, su cultura e idioma. Más identificado me siento o sentimiento _friendly_ con el lugar de origen de mis padres que es Extremadura a medida que he ido envejeciendo, ¿el motivo? ni puta idea. 

También estoy más cómodo diciendo Barcelona como lugar de nacimiento que Cataluña.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (10 Oct 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> Es aquí dónde se dice subcampeón 1939



Donde se va a llorar es a Mingorrubio, subnormal.


----------



## arc1776 (10 Oct 2022)

Mejor el nombre con el cual fue fundada:

Gerunda


----------



## arc1776 (10 Oct 2022)

2dedos dijo:


> Jaja a mi me sucede lo contrario hasta cierto punto, nací en la provincia de Barcelona pero no siento apenas vínculo con Cataluña, su cultura e idioma. Más identificado me siento o sentimiento _friendly_ con el lugar de origen de mis padres que es Extremadura a medida que he ido envejeciendo, ¿el motivo? ni puta idea.
> 
> También estoy más cómodo diciendo Barcelona como lugar de nacimiento que Cataluña.



Igual que yo mis padres tambien son de extremadura.
Cero empatia por cataluña.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pregunta a los residentes en Cataluña:
> 
> ¿Cuántos aquí suscribís el cacareado mantra del "todos somos catalanes" y del "yo soy tan catalán como tú" (dicho normalmente por gente que ni ha nacido en Cataluña y odia a los catalanes)?



Eres tan vago que te tienen que hacer los demas la lista negra???


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Oct 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Si tu eres charnego,porque reniegas de tus padres?pocavergonya



No jodas que cuakcuak es charnego !!!!?????

oh my fucking god!!!

confirmamelo por dios.


De todas formas me encaja... solo unacomplejado es asi de taliban.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Oct 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Mw
> 
> Me comes los huevos.





Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> ¿Perd
> 
> 
> Perdón por qué? La extrema derecha está petada de gays homófobos. No se puede afear a nadie ser homosexual, pero por ser un mierda sí, sea gay o más macho que John Wayne. Es el viejo truco de "el amigo negro" de los racistas.
> ...



Como gay separatista que eres, en una Cataluña independiente, llena de comunistas y musulmanes, serias eutanasiado al instante, no te volverias a subir al tractor, ni a comer pollas.

PD- En los paises gobernados por las derechas no se ejecutan homosexuales, aunque sean gilipollas como tu, solo esta prohibido la apologia del mariconismo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (10 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Como gay separatista que eres, en una Cataluña independiente, llena de comunistas y musulmanes, serias eutanasiado al instante, no te volverias a subir al tractor, ni a comer pollas.
> 
> PD- En los paises gobernados por las derechas no se ejecutan homosexuales, aunque sean gilipollas como tu, solo esta prohibido la apologia del mariconismo.


----------



## Ortegal (10 Oct 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Donde se va a llorar es a Mingorrubio, subnormal.



Jajajajajaja 40 años y lo que te rondare morena, anda que tú ejército de Cataluña ni estaba ni sé le esperaba.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Oct 2022)

Porque es guiri, si eres español con acento tirando al sur muchas veces se cachondean.


----------



## Gnomo (10 Oct 2022)

2dedos dijo:


> Jaja a mi me sucede lo contrario hasta cierto punto, nací en la provincia de Barcelona pero no siento apenas vínculo con Cataluña, su cultura e idioma. Más identificado me siento o sentimiento _friendly_ con el lugar de origen de mis padres que es Extremadura a medida que he ido envejeciendo, ¿el motivo? ni puta idea.
> 
> También estoy más cómodo diciendo Barcelona como lugar de nacimiento que Cataluña.



Loquillo siempre se autodefine como barcelonés, al igual que Woody Allen newyorkino o Amy Winehouse londinense.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Oct 2022)

Gnomo dijo:


> Loquillo siempre se autodefine como barcelonés, al igual que Woody Allen newyorkino o Amy Winehouse londinense.











Loquillo vive en Euskadi "por amor e inteligencia"


El rockero de Clot, portada de un número de ON que inicia una ruta cicloturista por Teruel




www.noticiasdegipuzkoa.eus


----------



## Gnomo (10 Oct 2022)

Hoy podemos decir que los hijos de los que llegaron a Catalunya y se instalaron en las cormarcas son más "catalán friendly" que los que se instalaron en el AMB. Es un hecho incontestable y además normal.
A estas alturas, hay una diferencia notable entre el área metropolitana de Barcelona y la Catalunya de comarcas, la cual está recibiendo más gente ahora que la que recibió durante la diáspora de los 60. Además, que te pilla con una natalidad muy baja por parte de la gente autóctona, cosa que no pasaba en los 60 con una natalidad muy parecida entre los autóctonos y recién llegados.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Oct 2022)

Es que entre unos Países Bajos y unos Países Bajunos no hay gran diferencia.


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Oct 2022)

Ya estáis como siempre. Yo no había nacido y casi nadie de entonces está vivo. Pero vosotros como psicópatas empezáis a culpar a la gente para tener una escusa para matar. Da igual si le toca a un tío con tirantes o a un policía le cae una piedra en la cabeza desde un puente.
En vuestra cabeza hacéis justicia.

Yo tuve un abuelo que lo vivió en directo. Le tocó el bando republicano y contó a sus hijos y nietos el horror de los republicanos.

Usáis fascista como insulto pero en realidad proyectais en esa figura vuestros instintos.

Yo no amenazo ni mato a nadie. Es preocupante la facilidad para la amenaza de los rojos.


----------



## Common_Deletion (11 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Joder, qué asco dais los putos colonos españordos cuando queréis fingir que tenéis 8 apellidos catalanes tirando de traductor online y metiendo estereotipos catalanes con calzador... Pastorets, ñiñiñiñi, caganer, ñiñiñiñi. Y todavía serás tan tonto de creer que engañas a alguien más allá de algún paleto de Albacete. Sólo te falta añadir alguna referencia al "pantumaca" para que los oligofrénicos de la Hezpaña profunda como tú te den el certificado de autenticidad catalana...



Vaya complejo de inferioridad que tienes majo, haztelo mirar, busca algo en la vida para sentirte bien.


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Oct 2022)

Yo no miento. Lo que pasa es que no queréis otra información que no sea la vuestra ni aun cuando los vuestros os lo dicen.
Lo dice hasta Orwell que estuvo en luchando en Cataluña. Mataban más en la retaguardia que en el frente.
Escribió hasta un libro al respecto.
Si no fuera para proteger mentiras nunca hubieran sacado una ley de memoria histórica.
En Cataluña nunca se hubieran hecho desaparecer las crónicas de la guerra que según ellos les pertenecían pero no era así.
Cuando destruyes papeles es porque no quieres que se sepa la verdad.


----------



## pagesitawa (11 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los caracoles no pueden comerse el alma, si en esta vida has sido cigarra, en la proxima seras hormiga hacendosa, el vinculo con la tierra donde reposan tus antepasados, tambien es patriotismo y aunque lo niegues, tu lo eres a tu manera, aunque disimules, anda que !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1221871
> 
> ...





Hermericus dijo:


> ¿Que es ser catalan?
> 
> Nacer en cat?
> 
> ...



En mi caso ser Catalan es ser jilipollas y más pudiendo ser un macarra de varias mujeres del progimo.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Oct 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> En mi caso ser Catalan es ser jilipollas y más pudiendo ser un macarra de varias mujeres del progimo.



Las mujeres de projimo son las mejores, no hay que mantenerlas !!!.


----------



## Xanna (11 Oct 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Mataban más en la retaguardia que en el frente.



Así es. El bando fascista mató algo más de 100.000 enemigos en el frente y 150.000 en la retaguardia ; el bando anti-fascista mató algo menos de 100.000 enemigos en el frente y 50.000 en la retaguardia.

Ergo los fachas rojigualdos se llevan el dudoso honor de haber masacrado más españoles en la retaguardia que en el frente de batalla.


----------



## pagesitawa (11 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estas ciego completamente, la mitad o mas de la poblacion catalana *esta secuestrada y amordazada, *en su propia tierra y te digo mas, muchos independentistas de boquilla, lo son, para no ser señalados.
> 
> *Catadisney no existe, solo existen Pujoles y el 3% !!!.*
> 
> PD- Aunque seais una sociedad acobardada, el resto de españoles y España entera, *nunca os daran la espalda.*



Una cosa es querer ser independiente y otra presumir de tener el poder, una cosa no tendría por poder negar la otra, aun reconociendo que no soy patriota de ningún país , estado o nación , independencia me es libertad y con esto ya te he dicho demasiado.


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Así es. El bando fascista mató algo más de 100.000 enemigos en el frente y 150.000 en la retaguardia ; el bando anti-fascista mató algo menos de 100.000 enemigos en el frente y 50.000 en la retaguardia.
> 
> Ergo los fachas rojigualdos se llevan el dudoso honor de haber masacrado más españoles en la retaguardia que en el frente de batalla.



Si no sabes leer no pasa nada, lo reconoces y punto.
Si seguís reconociendo huesos de cabras como represaliados por la guerra.








Los forenses dicen que los restos óseos de Órgiva son de origen animal


Los restos óseos hallados el pasado sábado en un barranco granadino en la carretera que una Órgiva y Lanjarón y que la Asociación por la Recuperación




elpais.com




Y si pagamos a los forenses para que se callen pues nada, son restos humanos, y si cuela cuela.
Y si encontramos que desenterrando una fosa era una fosa de víctimas de los republicanos los volvemos a enterrar y punto.





Abren una fosa achacada a la represión franquista y encuentran soldados nacionales - La Gaceta de la Iberosfera


Existe un tópico, entre los defensores de la Ley de Memoria Histórica, según el cual España sería el segundo país del mundo con más fosas comunes del mundo, supuestamente solo sería superado por Camboya, donde el régimen criminal de Pol Pot asesinó a unos dos millones de personas. Sin embargo...




gaceta.es





Luego esta gente tan de fiar viene a dar lecciones. Te he pasado un artículo que incluye fuentes pero decides que mejor seguir adorando mentiras.

Ahora de lo que iba el tema es de si los catalanes se sienten catalanes. Evidentemente no, lo han convertido en un país africano más los nacionalistas. Y cuando no te echan a ostias los cdr. Así que menos desviar el tema y mejor reconocer la realidad.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Así es. El bando fascista mató algo más de 100.000 enemigos en el frente y 150.000 en la retaguardia ; el bando anti-fascista mató algo menos de 100.000 enemigos en el frente y 50.000 en la retaguardia.
> 
> Ergo los fachas rojigualdos se llevan el dudoso honor de haber masacrado más españoles en la retaguardia que en el frente de batalla.



No mujer el bando nacional mató un millón en el frente y otros diez en retaguardia. El bando estalinista unos 100 millones en el frente y unos 1000 millones en las checas. A pesar de ello perdieron la guerra por ser unos criminales, unos inútiles y unos sinvergüenzas como tú misma. Puestos a inventarse cosas te gano de sobra. 

En cuanto al tema del hilo, yo todavía estoy esperando y son ya varios años en burbuja, que algunos de nuestros guardianes de las esencias catalanas nos expliquen en que consiste actualmente ser catalán. En lugar de hablar de sentimientos, ya sabemos que igual muchos se sienten mujeres en cuerpos de hombres o niños en cuerpo de adulto, nos especifiquen en que consiste realmente, objetivamente a día de hoy, SER CATALÁN. A ver si va a resultar que todo se reduce a ser indepe y votar a quien ellos les gusta.


----------



## Xanna (11 Oct 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Si no sabes leer no pasa nada, lo reconoces y punto.
> Si seguís reconociendo huesos de cabras como represaliados por la guerra.
> 
> 
> ...



El que no se hayan encontrado e identificado los restos de una persona desaparecida / registrada como difunta en medio de un conflicto bélico no significa que esa persona en realidad era una cabra o militaba en el bando opuesto, pedazo cenutrio.

Tampoco han sido hallados e identificados los restos de _todas _las víctimas de la represión republicana , pero están contabilizadas con nombre y apellidos. Se calcula que suman 50.000 ; las víctimas de la represión fascista,150.000.

En cuanto a los catalanes, es su prerrogativa identificarse como les salga del moño que no la tuya. Tu suficiente tienes con identificarte como facha hepañol .

A seguir mamando democracia roja, subcampeón.


----------



## Alcazar (11 Oct 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo no miento. Lo que pasa es que no queréis otra información que no sea la vuestra ni aun cuando los vuestros os lo dicen.
> Lo dice hasta Orwell que estuvo en luchando en Cataluña. Mataban más en la retaguardia que en el frente.
> Escribió hasta un libro al respecto.
> Si no fuera para proteger mentiras nunca hubieran sacado una ley de memoria histórica.
> ...



Toda la obra de Orwell sobre distopias totalitaristas está basada en su experiencia en Cataluña durante la Guerra Civil. Básicamente, el tio estaba en el frente con los milicianos del POUM, y cuando llega a Barcelona herido, empieza a buscar a sus compañeros de armas heridos que estaban en la ciudad y resulta que la mujer de uno les chiva que conforme iban llegando los "desaparecían" para asesinarlos. El mismo logró escaparse por los pelos y huir y eso le marcó profundamente.

Luego tenemos que tragarnos propaganda 24/7 con que la II República era un periodo de progreso y esplendor cultural.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Oct 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No mujer el bando nacional mató un millón en el frente y otros diez en retaguardia. El bando estalinista unos 100 millones en el frente y unos 1000 millones en las checas. A pesar de ello perdieron la guerra por ser unos criminales, unos inútiles y unos sinvergüenzas como tú misma. Puestos a inventarse cosas te gano de sobra.
> 
> En cuanto al tema del hilo, yo todavía estoy esperando y son ya varios años en burbuja, que algunos de nuestros guardianes de las esencias catalanas nos expliquen en que consiste actualmente ser catalán. En lugar de hablar de sentimientos, ya sabemos que igual muchos se sienten mujeres en cuerpos de hombres o niños en cuerpo de adulto, nos especifiquen en que consiste realmente, objetivamente a día de hoy, SER CATALÁN. A ver si va a resultar que todo se reduce a ser indepe y votar a quien ellos les gusta.



Yo pienso que los independentistas catalanes tienen en general, una vidas vacias, putapenicas, se dejan manipular, la andapandancia y los butifarrendums les dan un motivo para seguir vivos, les hace sentir parte de un plan...


----------



## Xanna (11 Oct 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No mujer el bando nacional mató un millón en el frente y otros diez en retaguardia. El bando estalinista unos 100 millones en el frente y unos 1000 millones en las checas. A pesar de ello perdieron la guerra por ser unos criminales, unos inútiles y unos sinvergüenzas como tú misma. Puestos a inventarse cosas te gano de sobra.
> 
> En cuanto al tema del hilo, yo todavía estoy esperando y son ya varios años en burbuja, que algunos de nuestros guardianes de las esencias catalanas nos expliquen en que consiste actualmente ser catalán. En lugar de hablar de sentimientos, ya sabemos que igual muchos se sienten mujeres en cuerpos de hombres o niños en cuerpo de adulto, nos especifiquen en que consiste realmente, objetivamente a día de hoy, SER CATALÁN. A ver si va a resultar que todo se reduce a ser indepe y votar a quien ellos les gusta.



No voy a entrar en la guerra de cifras, la realidad es que los fachas mataron más y mejor, empezando por los bombardeos aéreos sobre ciudades "anti-españolas" y acabando con los campos de concentración para "anti-españoles"-- campañas de exterminio del enemigo ambas en las que contasteis con la inestimable ayuda de vuestros aliados los nazis.

en cuanto al tema del hilo, queda claro que para un nacionalista rojigualdo ser "anti-español" equivale a ser anti-fascista, de modo que ser anti-español solo puede ser un honor.


----------



## Xanna (11 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Toda la obra de Orwell sobre distopias totalitaristas está basada en su experiencia en Cataluña durante la Guerra Civil. Básicamente, el tio estaba en el frente con los milicianos del POUM, y cuando llega a Barcelona herido, empieza a buscar a sus compañeros de armas heridos que estaban en la ciudad y resulta que la mujer de uno les chiva que conforme iban llegando los "desaparecían" para asesinarlos. El mismo logró escaparse por los pelos y huir y eso le marcó profundamente.
> 
> Luego tenemos que tragarnos propaganda 24/7 con que la II República era un periodo de progreso y esplendor cultural.



eso que describes no era la II República sino la Guerra Civil, tontaco.

una guerra que empezaron los fachas justamente para acabar con la democracia e instaurar un "nuevo Estado", terrorista y totalitario aliado de Hitler y Mussolini.

ese fue el objetivo del golpe de Estado de 1936.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> No voy a entrar en la guerra de cifras, la realidad es que los fachas mataron más y mejor, empezando por los bombardeos aéreos sobre ciudades "anti-españolas" y acabando con los campos de concentración para "anti-españoles"-- campañas de exterminio del enemigo ambas en las que contasteis con la inestimable ayuda de vuestros aliados los nazis.
> 
> en cuanto al tema del hilo, queda claro que para un nacionalista rojigualdo ser "anti-español" equivale a ser anti-fascista, de modo que ser anti-español solo puede ser un honor.



La realidad es que solo vomitas propaganda y consignas, que no solo mientes sino que además son mentiras viejas y sobradamente demostrada como falsas, pero eso a los criminales, terroristas y sinvergüenzas de tu cuerda os da igual, porque erais basura, sois basura y seguiréis siendo basura siempre. 
El único aliado que se mojó realmente en la guerra de España fue el soviético, por esa época con MILLONES de muertos a sus espaldas, cuando los nazis ni siquiera habían empezado a matar, solo eran una promesa. Así que a otro perro con las chorradas habituales. Los estalinistas eran la misma banda de criminales y facinerosos entonces que ahora. Y si hay algún honor en todo esto es haber llenado las cunetas de semejante escoria. Así de sencillo. 

A mi lo que te parezca a ti que es ser español o catalán me la suda, porque será la misma porquería y bazofia que lleváis predicando años y que coincide en un 90% con todo lo que predican los separatas en contra de España, así que imagina pobre analfabeta, la importancia que podrá tener lo que alguien de tu catadura pueda decir al respecto.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo pienso que los independentistas catalanes tienen en general, una vidas vacias, putapenicas, se dejan manipular, la andapandancia y los butifarrendums les dan un motivo para seguir vivos, les hace sentir parte de un plan...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1223393



En el fondo es lo de siempre ya está sobradamente descrito. Es el famoso "bucle melancólico" echan de menos un paraíso terruñista que nunca existió realmente. Culpan de todos sus males "al otro", pero curiosamente desprecian al "colono" mientras llenan la región de moros. Son una panda de enfermos mentales al margen de su vida personal. Necesitan sentirse, es una cuestión de sentimientos como tanto repiten, distintos y especiales, para no imaginarse como la mierda que realmente son.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (11 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> eso que describes no era la II República sino la Guerra Civil, tontaco.
> 
> una guerra que empezaron los fachas justamente para acabar con la democracia e instaurar un "nuevo Estado", terrorista y totalitario aliado de Hitler y Mussolini.
> 
> ese fue el objetivo del golpe de Estado de 1936.



JAJAJAJAJA ¿Democracia? Mira farsante, lo que decía uno de tus "demócratas". A ver si adivinas quien.

_"Si yo hubiera tenido que fijarlo, no hubiese escogido de ninguna manera éste. *Yo, antes de la República, creí que no era posible realizar una obra socialista en la democracia burguesa*, y después de veintitantos meses en el Gobierno de la República, si tenía alguna duda sobre ello, ha desaparecido. *Hoy estoy convencido de que realizar una obra socialista dentro de una democracia burguesa es imposible*._ (…) _No se empieza a hacer Socialismo hasta que se comienza a socializar la propiedad. *¿Y hay alguien que tenga la esperanza de poder socializar la propiedad, ni poco ni mucho, en una democracia burguesa?*_ (…) _Vamos a suponer que llega el momento de intentar la instauración de nuestro régimen. No sólo fuera de nuestras filas, sino en ellas mismas, *hay quien teme que fuera preciso implantar una dictadura.* Si esto ocurre, ¿cuál sería nuestra situación? Porque *nosotros no podemos renunciar ni podemos realizar acto alguno que tienda a impedir el logro de esta aspiración".*_

QUE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PEDAZO DE MIERDA embustera, que YA NO CUELAN VUESTRAS MENTIRAS. Que da igual que controléis las teles y los periódicos, que con internet se os acabó el monopolio y engañar a la gente.

Ahora te haces la loca y te inventas algo para disimular, facha, caca, culo, pedo, pis.


----------



## Xanna (11 Oct 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA ¿Democracia? Mira farsante, lo que decía uno de tus "demócratas". A ver si adivinas quien.
> 
> _"Si yo hubiera tenido que fijarlo, no hubiese escogido de ninguna manera éste. *Yo, antes de la República, creí que no era posible realizar una obra socialista en la democracia burguesa*, y después de veintitantos meses en el Gobierno de la República, si tenía alguna duda sobre ello, ha desaparecido. *Hoy estoy convencido de que realizar una obra socialista dentro de una democracia burguesa es imposible*._ (…) _No se empieza a hacer Socialismo hasta que se comienza a socializar la propiedad. *¿Y hay alguien que tenga la esperanza de poder socializar la propiedad, ni poco ni mucho, en una democracia burguesa?*_ (…) _Vamos a suponer que llega el momento de intentar la instauración de nuestro régimen. No sólo fuera de nuestras filas, sino en ellas mismas, *hay quien teme que fuera preciso implantar una dictadura.* Si esto ocurre, ¿cuál sería nuestra situación? Porque *nosotros no podemos renunciar ni podemos realizar acto alguno que tienda a impedir el logro de esta aspiración".*_
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJAJA cuéntalo todo, fachuzo tramposo . como no lo vas a hacer, ya lo cuento yo:

Largo Caballero se está refiriendo a un escenario hipotético en el cual el psoe gana las elecciones y entonces una minoría burguesa bloquea su programa de gobierno. Es decir, está haciendo "política ficción" ante un grupo de becarios en la universidad de verano un año después de la primera intentona golpista contra el nuevo orden democrático.

*Si un día llegamos a tener mayoría en el Parlamento tienen que gobernar los socialistas. ¿Y entonces ... qué ocurriría? ... que toda la burocracia se pondría enfrente del Socialismo...y aquí se daría el caso curioso de que habiendo una opinión en el país de mayoría socialista, una minoría, representada por los patronos, que tienen en sus manos todos los medios de trabajo, con cerrar las fábricas, los talleres, las minas, los ferrocarriles, o restringiendo la producción, podían dar al traste con toda nuestra fuerza. *

Esa era, por otra parte, una disyuntiva común a todos los partidos marxistas europeos de la época: la de cómo transicionar de un sistema capitalista a uno socialista. Nada que ver con una inminente invasión de hordas mongoloides devora-niños como pretendía hacer ver la derecha monárquica.

El caso es que Largo Caballero podía cantar misa pero antes tenía que ganar unas elecciones y luego tenía que unificar un partido en el que existían distintas corrientes.

El caso es que Largo Caballero no solo no ganó las elecciones sino que la izquierda republicana se alió con el ala más moderada del PSOE.

POR COOOOOOOOOOONTRA, la derecha republicana al rato dio entrada en el gobierno a los FASCISTAS de la CEDA con este discurso:

_*Nuestra generación tiene encomendada una gran misión. Tiene que crear un espíritu nuevo, fundar un nuevo Estado, una Nación nueva; dejar la patria depurada de masones, de judaizantes... Hay que ir a un Estado nuevo, y para ello se imponen deberes y sacrificios. ¡Qué importa que nos cueste hasta derramar sangre! ... Para realizar este ideal no vamos a detenernos en formas arcaicas. La democracia no es para nosotros un fin, sino un medio para ir a la conquista de un Estado nuevo. Llegado el momento el Parlamento o se somete o le hacemos desaparecer».*_

*(Gil Robles, mitin electoral octubre de 1933)*

Os créeis que por que salisteis impunes de vuestros crímenes (Spain is different) siguen colando VUESTRAS MENTIRAS, pero todo el mundo sabe que sois unos fachas de mierda y que perdisteis la guerra en 1945.

a seguir llorando por la dictaduraj progreh, voxtontos

sois la risión de hepaña


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA cuéntalo todo, fachuzo tramposo . como no lo vas a hacer, ya lo cuento yo:
> 
> Largo Caballero se está refiriendo a un escenario hipotético en el cual el psoe gana las elecciones y entonces una minoría burguesa bloquea su programa de gobierno. Es decir, está haciendo "política ficción" ante un grupo de becarios en la universidad de verano un año después de la primera intentona golpista contra el nuevo orden democrático.
> 
> ...



Venga ponme en contexto todos estos párrafos pedazo de mierda. 


“_Quiero decirles a las derechas que si triunfamos colaboraremos con nuestros aliados; pero si triunfan las derechas nuestra labor habrá de ser doble, colaborar con nuestros aliados dentro de la legalidad, pero tendremos que ir a la guerra civil declarada. Que no digan que nosotros decimos las cosas por decirlas, que nosotros lo realizamos_”
(El Liberal, de Bilbao, 20 de enero de 1936). 

Largo Caballero en Linares en otro mitin el 20 de enero de 1936:
“_... la clase obrera debe adueñarse del poder político, convencida de que la democracia es incompatible con el socialismo, y como el que tiene el poder no ha de entregarlo voluntariamente, por eso hay que ir a la Revolución_”. 

El 10 de febrero de 1936, en el Cinema Europa, Largo Caballero insistía:
“_... la transformación total del país no se puede hacer echando simplemente papeletas en las urnas... estamos ya hartos de ensayos de democracia; que se implante en el país nuestra democracia_”.

El 1 de noviembre de 1933:
“_En las elecciones de abril (1931), los socialistas renunciaron a vengarse de sus enemigos y respetaron vidas y haciendas; que no esperen esa generosidad en nuestro próximo triunfo. La generosidad no es arma buena. La consolidación de un régimen exige hechos que repugnan, pero que luego justifica la Historia_”.

“_Tenemos que recorrer un periodo de transición hasta el socialismo integral, y ese período es la dictadura del proletariado, hacia la cual vamo_s”.

En febrero de 1933:
“_Si no nos permiten conquistar el poder con arreglo a la Constitución… tendremos que conquistarlo de otra manera_”.

El 23 de noviembre de 1931, Largo Caballero, entonces Ministro de Trabajo y Previsión Social, ante la posibilidad de que las Cortes se disolviesen por no tener mayoría, amenaza:
“_Ese intento sólo sería la señal para que el PSOE y la UGT lo considerasen como una provocación y se lanzasen incluso a un nuevo movimiento revolucionario. No puedo aceptar la posibilidad, que sería un reto al partido, y que nos obligaría a ir a una guerra civil_”.
(Acta de sesiones del Parlamento. “El Debate”, 24 de noviembre de 1931, Madrid)

15 de agosto de 1933, en la Escuela de Torrelodones:
“_Antes de la República creí queno era posible realizar una obra socialista en la democracia burguesa. Después de veintitantos meses en el gobierno... si tenía alguna duda sobre ello, ha desaparecido. Es imposible_".
(“El Socialista”, 16-8-33). 

“_Se dirá: ¡Ah esa es la dictadura del proletariado! Pero ¿es que vivimos en una democracia? Pues ¿qué hay hoy, más que una dictadura de burgueses? Se nos ataca porque vamos contra la propiedad. Efectivamente. Vamos a echar abajo el régimen de propiedad privada. No ocultamos que vamos a la revolución social. ¿Cómo?_ (Una voz en el público: ‘Como en Rusia’). _No nos asusta eso. Vamos, repito, hacía la revolución social… mucho dudo que se pueda conseguir el triunfo dentro de la legalidad. Y en tal caso, camaradas habrá que obtenerlo por la violencia… nosotros respondemos: vamos legalmente hacia la revolución de la sociedad. Pero si no queréis, haremos la revolución violentamente (Gran ovación). Eso dirán los enemigos, es excitar a la guerra civil… Pongámonos en la realidad. Hay una guerra civil… No nos ceguemos camaradas. Lo que pasa es que esta guerra no ha tomado aun los caracteres cruentos que, por fortuna o desgracia, tendrá inexorablemente que tomar. El 19 vamos a las urnas… Más no olvidéis que los hechos nos llevarán a actos en que hemos de necesitar más energía y más decisión que para ir a las urnas. ¿Excitación al motín? No, simplemente decirle a la clase obrera que debe preparase… Tenemos que luchar, como sea, hasta que en las torres y en los edificios oficiales ondee no la bandera tricolor de una República burguesa, sino la bandera roja de la Revolución Socialista_”.
(“El Socialista”, 9-11-33). 

El 24 de mayo de 1936, en Cádiz, tras la victoria del Frente Popular:
“_Cuando el Frente Popular se derrumbe, como se derrumbará sin duda, el triunfo del proletariado será indiscutible. Entonces estableceremos la dictadura del proletariado, lo que…quiere decir la represión…de las clases capitalistas y burguesas_”.
(“El Socialista”, 26-5-36). 

¿Sigo?

Eres una tipeja ridícula y nauseabunda.

QUE NO CUELA. Que el cuento se ha acabado, que YA NO CONTROLAIS lo que la gente lee, al menos una extensa minoría, por eso tenéis que IMPONER la "memoria" por ley. Que vuestros embustes y vuestra propaganda estalinista tiene los días contados.


----------



## Xanna (12 Oct 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Venga ponme en contexto todos estos párrafos pedazo de mierda.
> 
> 
> “_Quiero decirles a las derechas que si triunfamos colaboraremos con nuestros aliados; pero si triunfan las derechas nuestra labor habrá de ser doble, colaborar con nuestros aliados dentro de la legalidad, pero tendremos que ir a la guerra civil declarada. Que no digan que nosotros decimos las cosas por decirlas, que nosotros lo realizamos_”
> ...



pero que retrasado eres, chaval. te estoy diciendo que la izquierda republicana NO hizo suya la retórica antiparlamentaria donde la derecha republicana SI , pero tu erre que erre con tus corta y pegas LOL

Te recuerdo que la coalición republicano-socialista se rompe en el verano de 1933 coincidiendo con la deriva revolucionaria de Largo Caballero y que el PSOE ya no vuelve a gobernar (tampoco formará parte de los sucesivos gobiernos salidos de las urnas en 1936, solo regresa al Ejecutivo cuando estalla la guerra), donde la coalición republicano-fascista se formaliza en el otoño de 1934 con la entrada en el gobierno de España de un partido que había ganado las elecciones con este discurso:

_*Nuestra generación tiene encomendada una gran misión. Tiene que crear un espíritu nuevo, fundar un nuevo Estado, una Nación nueva; dejar la patria depurada de masones, de judaizantes... Hay que ir a un Estado nuevo, y para ello se imponen deberes y sacrificios. ¡Qué importa que nos cueste hasta derramar sangre! ... Para realizar este ideal no vamos a detenernos en formas arcaicas. La democracia no es para nosotros un fin, sino un medio para ir a la conquista de un Estado nuevo. Llegado el momento el Parlamento o se somete o le hacemos desaparecer».*_

No os dio tiempo a hacer todo eso porque perdistéis las elecciones , pero para entonces ya teníais un plan B en marcha, un plan cuidadosamente fraguado junto con los enemigos de la Humanidad que requería enormes derramamientos de sangre -- la de media España de ser menester. Un plan para DEPURAR y SOMETER (sic).

fachas, que sois unos fachas de mierda, ya os mandamos a tomar por saco en 1945 y lo volveremos a hacer.

así que a tragar MEMORIA DEMOCRÁTICA, subcampeón.

¿o acaso pensabais que al haber salido IMPUNES de todos vuestros crímenes , la Historia os iba absolver?


----------



## Xanna (12 Oct 2022)

el mismo que me llamó de todo y por su orden por referirme a los miembros de La Manada como "violadores".

en otros tiempos, en lugar de mandarme a la mierda me habría mandado a unos matones.

de saberse impunes, lo volverían a hacer.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pero que retrasado eres, chaval. te estoy diciendo que la izquierda republicana NO hizo suya la retórica antiparlamentaria donde la derecha republicana SI , pero tu erre que erre con tus corta y pegas LOL
> 
> Te recuerdo que la coalición republicano-socialista se rompe en el verano de 1933 coincidiendo con la deriva revolucionaria de Largo Caballero y que el PSOE ya no vuelve a gobernar (tampoco formará parte de los sucesivos gobiernos salidos de las urnas en 1936, solo regresa al Ejecutivo cuando estalla la guerra), donde la coalición republicano-fascista se formaliza en el otoño de 1934 con la entrada en el gobierno de España de un partido que había ganado las elecciones con este discurso:
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja osea que nada que decir. No me cuentes tu vida y sobre todo no intentes convencerme de que la CEDA era muy mala, porque sencillamente la derecha republicana NO ES la que se rebela, sino que se suma al alzamiento en una política de hechos consumados. 

La realidad y sin necesidad de marear la perdiz, so miserable, es que la izquierda nunca vio a la república como otra cosa que un medio PARA IMPONER SU REVOLUCIÓN, es decir dictadura. Que en tanto se salían con la suya se hacían los "demócratas", curiosamente como actualmente, pero cuando no eran los que mandaban entonces te montaban una "revolución" de Asturias o directamente hacían todo lo posible para dinamitar el sistema. El PSOE siempre fue un partido terrorista, de hecho lo sigue siendo, y me hace mucha gracia que intentes desmarcarte de la figura de Largo Caballero que siempre fue la que diseñó la agenda en el socialismo entonces y durante la guerra. A ver si va a resultar que estás insinuando que el gobierno de Largo y Negrín solo era un proxy del tío Stalin y no un gobierno democrático. 

Por eso los criminales y miserables de tu cuerda ESTABAN EUFÓRICOS cuando el ejercito de África se rebela. Ya tenían la excusa que llevaban buscando desde el 31 para imponer su tiranía. De ahí que durante las primeras semanas se dedicasen a "hacer la revolución antes que la guerra", es decir cometer toda clase de crímenes, asesinatos, latrocinios y salvajadas ya que pensaban que tenían la cosa ganada. Pero les salió mal. Y cuando os parten el culo, pero sobre todo los aliados ganan la SGM es cuando comienza la operación victimista y de lavado de cara de unos lideres refugiados muchos en la URSS y de una república que siempre repudiaron. Ni siquiera tras la GC comienza la propaganda. Ya que en ese momento los soviéticos habían pactado con Hitler y la consigna en toda la izquierda europea era estarse quietecita. Como será la cosa que la primera oposición real que tiene Franco no son los rojos que habían terminado totalmente laminados y desprestigiados por todas sus tropelía y crímenes, SINO LA MONARQUICA. Al punto que el maquis cuenta con tan poquísimo apoyo popular en apenas en unos años lo desmantelan por completo. 

Ahora ya me puedes comer lo que tu sabes por debajo de la entrepierna puta embustera. Aquí los únicos que vais a pagar tarde o temprano, cuando ya no tengáis el control de los medios sois vosotros. Las mentiras que contáis son demasiado burdas y la "historia" de la que habláis no es más que un panfleto para imbéciles. Por eso ponéis tanto interés en imponerlo. Si fuese de otro modo no necesitaríais de leyes al respecto.

Se os acabó el chollo puta miserable. Vosotros si que pagaréis tarde o temprano. Es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Descolonización de España (13 Oct 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pregunta a los residentes en Cataluña:
> 
> ¿Cuántos aquí suscribís el cacareado mantra del "todos somos catalanes" y del "yo soy tan catalán como tú" (dicho normalmente por gente que ni ha nacido en Cataluña y odia a los catalanes)?



¿Eres separatista califataluño? ¿a qué mezquita vas?


----------



## Xanna (13 Oct 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Jajajajaja osea que nada que decir. No me cuentes tu vida y sobre todo no intentes convencerme de que la CEDA era muy mala, porque sencillamente la derecha republicana NO ES la que se rebela, sino que se suma al alzamiento en una política de hechos consumados.
> 
> La realidad y sin necesidad de marear la perdiz, so miserable, es que la izquierda nunca vio a la república como otra cosa que un medio PARA IMPONER SU REVOLUCIÓN, es decir dictadura. Que en tanto se salían con la suya se hacían los "demócratas", curiosamente como actualmente, pero cuando no eran los que mandaban entonces te montaban una "revolución" de Asturias o directamente hacían todo lo posible para dinamitar el sistema. El PSOE siempre fue un partido terrorista, de hecho lo sigue siendo, y me hace mucha gracia que intentes desmarcarte de la figura de Largo Caballero que siempre fue la que diseñó la agenda en el socialismo entonces y durante la guerra. A ver si va a resultar que estás insinuando que el gobierno de Largo y Negrín solo era un proxy del tío Stalin y no un gobierno democrático.
> 
> ...




jajajajaja los fachas tramposos siempre adjudicándole al contrario las mierdas propias.

Es una verdad histórica --léase documentada-- que quienes comenzaron a conspirar desde el minuto uno contra el nuevo orden democrático fue la derecha monárquica que no la izquierda republicana. Pretender invertir los términos a estas alturas del partido solo demuestra el pedazo de facha retrasado y mentiroso que eres.

Tampoco engañáis a nadie al equiparar la izquierda revolucionaria con la derecha fascista porque todo el mundo sabe que el socialismo (también el marxista) nace como un movimiento en esencia democrático mientras que el fascismo nace como un movimiento en esencia totalitario y por eso existe el socialismo democrático mientras que el fascismo democrático es directamente una CONTRADICCION EN TËRMINOS. Es decir, no hay lugar a dudas acerca del tipo de Estado que propugna el fascismo: un Estado PERMANENTEMENTE totalitario, un Estado que SI es perfectamente equiparable al "nuevo Estado" franquista en nombre del cual los fascistas provocaron una guerra en España.

Igualmente es una realidad incuestionable que la derecha republicana se alió con los fascistas tan pronto como 1934 (si no antes, pero me voy a limitar a la alianza formal), unos fascistas que habían ganado las elecciones con un discurso VIOLENTO, TOTALITARIO y EXTERMINADOR:

_*Nuestra generación tiene encomendada una gran misión. Tiene que crear un espíritu nuevo, fundar un nuevo Estado, una Nación nueva; dejar la patria depurada de masones, de judaizantes... Hay que ir a un Estado nuevo, y para ello se imponen deberes y sacrificios. ¡Qué importa que nos cueste hasta derramar sangre! ... Para realizar este ideal no vamos a detenernos en formas arcaicas. La democracia no es para nosotros un fin, sino un medio para ir a la conquista de un Estado nuevo. Llegado el momento el Parlamento o se somete o le hacemos desaparecer».*_

ya no cuela tu burda propaganda franquista -- si no es entre los franquistas irredentos como tú que os resistís a reconocer que la guerra la perdisteis en 1945.

A seguir mamando socialismo terrorista, desmemoria histérica y dictadura progre, mamarracho.

ah , y no se te olvide votar a señorito ivan LOL.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> jajajajaja los fachas tramposos siempre adjudicándole al contrario las mierdas propias.
> 
> Es una verdad histórica --léase documentada-- que quienes comenzaron a conspirar desde el minuto uno contra el nuevo orden democrático fue la derecha monárquica que no la izquierda republicana. Pretender invertir los términos a estas alturas del partido solo demuestra el pedazo de facha retrasado y mentiroso que eres.
> 
> ...




JAJAJAJAJA EMBUSTERA, GILIPOLLAS Y CUENTISTA. Que completita. El socialismo un movimiento democrático dice.....        

Hay que ser mentirosa, cuentista y además subnormal para venir a estas alturas de la película con esas chorradas. El fascismo SO TIA PEDORRA nace precisamente en ITALIA derivado del SOCIALISMO, pedazo DE PUTA LERDA ignorante.

Partido nazi, partido nacional SOCIALISTA OBRERO ALEMAN. Joder que "coincidencia". 

Que no, que se os han acabado las tontadas, que ya solo engañáis a los de la secta y para de contar.


----------



## Papo de luz (13 Oct 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA EMBUSTERA, GILIPOLLAS Y CUENTISTA. Que completita. El socialismo un movimiento democrático dice.....
> 
> Hay que ser mentirosa, cuentista y además subnormal para venir a estas alturas de la película con esas chorradas. El fascismo SO TIA PEDORRA nace precisamente en ITALIA derivado del SOCIALISMO, pedazo DE PUTA LERDA ignorante.
> 
> ...



En ultima instancia son todos ramificaciones de la Revolución Francesa que ha ido dejando frutos venenosos a lo largo y ancho de Europa. El único país a salvo de fascismos, socialismos y comunismos varios es UK donde nunca calaron las grandilocuencias de mercachifles continentales.


----------



## Xanna (13 Oct 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA EMBUSTERA, GILIPOLLAS Y CUENTISTA. Que completita. El socialismo un movimiento democrático dice.....
> 
> Hay que ser mentirosa, cuentista y además subnormal para venir a estas alturas de la película con esas chorradas. El fascismo SO TIA PEDORRA nace precisamente en ITALIA derivado del SOCIALISMO, pedazo DE PUTA LERDA ignorante.
> 
> ...



el fascismo nace justamente como un movimiento opuesto al socialismo, pedazo de ignorante ; nace como una doctrina politica DIFERENCIADA no solo del socialismo sino también del liberalismo porque el bien supremo del fascismo es distinto al del socialismo y al del liberalismo.

te lo explico para tontos, que te lo has ganao:

socialismo: el bien supremo es LA JUSTICIA SOCIAL
liberalismo: el bien supremo son LAS LIBERTADES INDIVIDUALES
fascismo: el bien supremo es LA NACION

socialismo: IZQUIERDA
liberalismo: lo hay de izquierdas (keynesianismo) y de derechas (liberalismo clásico / neo-liberalismo).
fascismo: DERECHA

tus intentos de equiparar socialismo y fascismo no van a ningún parte , solo ponen de manifiesto tu profundo retraso mental.

y recuerda:

los fascistas perdisteis la guerra en 1945.

ahora os queda votar a señorito iván.


----------



## Xanna (13 Oct 2022)

será por eso que viven en el odio perpetuo desde que se les acabó el chollo.


----------



## Kluster (13 Oct 2022)

Yo no me siento ni catalán ni español.

Soy catalán y soy español. 

Y ahora mismo me siento moderadamente feliz.


----------



## Ortegal (13 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el fascismo nace justamente como un movimiento opuesto al socialismo, pedazo de ignorante ; nace como una doctrina politica DIFERENCIADA no solo del socialismo sino también del liberalismo porque el bien supremo del fascismo es distinto al del socialismo y al del liberalismo.
> 
> te lo explico para tontos, que te lo has ganao:
> 
> ...



No no la primera deriva del socialismo es el fascismo, dónde militaba acaso musolini antes de la creación del fascio italiano.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el fascismo nace justamente como un movimiento opuesto al socialismo, pedazo de ignorante ; nace como una doctrina politica DIFERENCIADA no solo del socialismo sino también del liberalismo porque el bien supremo del fascismo es distinto al del socialismo y al del liberalismo.
> 
> te lo explico para tontos, que te lo has ganao:
> 
> ...



Vamos QUE NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA. Bueno nada que no supiésemos. 

Está bien que lo dejes tan claro.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Oct 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Yo no me siento ni catalán ni español.
> 
> Soy catalán y soy español.
> 
> Y ahora mismo me siento moderadamente feliz.



Exacto.

Esa es la diferencia entre una persona adulta y un adolescente que piensa que la realidad se acomoda a sus sentimientos.

Que los separatas son una panda de mierderos no lo cambia nadie, sientan lo que sientan.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (13 Oct 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Se escribe *GERONA*, subnormal.



Girona, hijo de puta cancerígena, gIrona


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Oct 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> Girona, hijo de puta cancerígena, gIrona



En mi país Chirona es la trena.


----------



## Xanna (14 Oct 2022)

Ortegal dijo:


> No no la primera deriva del socialismo es el fascismo, dónde militaba acaso musolini antes de la creación del fascio italiano.



No no, el fascismo NOOOOOO es una "deriva" del socialismo sino una ideología separada y diferenciada.

claro está que todos los movimientos / corrientes filosóficos, políticos, sociales, económicos, científicos, culturales se nutren / derivan / beben de fuentes pre-existentes pero eso no significa que sean más de lo mismo. Significa tan solo que es posible identificar influencias y trazar paralelismos entre los elementos teóricos y prácticos de los mismos.

la simplificación de la realidad es propia de la propaganda -- y en particular de la propaganda facha.


----------



## Xanna (14 Oct 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vamos QUE NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA. Bueno nada que no supiésemos.
> 
> Está bien que lo dejes tan claro.



siguiendo tu lógica de subnormal profundo, si el fascismo es de izquierdas (léase socialista) porque el fundador del fascismo italiano militó en un partido socialista entonces el fascismo es igualmente de derechas porque el fundador del fascismo español militó en un partido monárquico y el fundador del fascismo alemán militó en un partido "ultra".

en qué quedamos entonces, el fascismo ¿es de extrema derecha, de extrema izquierda o de extremo centro?

NPI

el fascismo es lo que a mí me convenga según gane o pierda las guerras.

que ejjjjjpaña se roooopempehh, que bieeeeenen los rojohhh

a mamar democracia extrema, mamarracho


----------



## Erik morden (14 Oct 2022)

El socialismo es la versión de todo para el pueblo sin el pueblo(el pueblo es imbécil) y ya. Era la movida de ese tiempo. 
No lo hubieran podido vender de otra manera, la dilogia era tan estúpida como que los 2 hacian lo mismo .
Quién tuvo más dinero ganó,como siempre


----------



## rejon (29 Oct 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Pero si los profesores catalanes dan clase en español, lo hacen extraoficialmente, no?
> 
> Tampoco es cierto la imposición de no poder rotular tu negocio solo en castellano y la existencia de garantías lingüísticas que facilita la delación anónima para imposición de sanciones?


----------



## Lábaro (29 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> siguiendo tu lógica de subnormal profundo, si el fascismo es de izquierdas (léase socialista) porque el fundador del fascismo italiano militó en un partido socialista entonces el fascismo es igualmente de derechas porque el fundador del fascismo español militó en un partido monárquico y el fundador del fascismo alemán militó en un partido "ultra".
> 
> en qué quedamos entonces, el fascismo ¿es de extrema derecha, de extrema izquierda o de extremo centro?
> 
> ...



La tercera vía("Fascismo" para mentes básicas como la suya) va más allá del liberalismo y el Marxismo("Derecha e izquierda" para que no se pierda...)

A gente elemental como Vd. la sacan del "todos,todas y todes",y esta mas perdida que un pulpo en un garage...


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Oct 2022)

No existe sentirse catalan. igual que no te puedes sentir semaforo.


----------



## Xanna (29 Oct 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> La tercera vía("Fascismo" para mentes básicas como la suya) va más allá del liberalismo y el Marxismo("Derecha e izquierda" para que no se pierda...)
> 
> A gente elemental como Vd. la sacan del "todos,todas y todes",y esta mas perdida que un pulpo en un garage...



la tercera vía no existe tal y como la plantea usted; lo que existe es el centro político, que busca conciliar los mercados (centroderecha) con la justicia social (centroizquierda)

para que no se pierda: el liberalismo está en el centro y en los extremos opuestos están el fascismo y el comunismo. Ambas ideologías restringen la libertad in extremis con objetivos diferentes: la nación (extrema derecha) y el proletariado (extrema izquierda). 

ahórrese las descalificaciones, que no suman a sus argumentos y restan a su persona.


----------



## Xanna (29 Oct 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> No existe sentirse catalan. igual que no te puedes sentir semaforo.



solo cabe sentirse español porque españa existe desde el big bang o asi.


----------



## wintermute81 (29 Oct 2022)

petroglifo dijo:


> No te olvides del rey tartesico Argantonio, tambien era catalan, nacio en Tortosa.



El molt honorable rei Argantoni


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> solo cabe sentirse español porque españa existe desde el big bang o asi.



España existe. Cataluña o los elfos no.


----------



## Xanna (29 Oct 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> España existe. Cataluña o los elfos no.



Fijate si existe el "sentimiento catalán" que aunque Cataluña no exista como Estado-nación, el +90% de los habitantes de Cataluña se sienten catalanes exclusivamente o catalanes y españoles en mayor o menor medida.

Por otra parte, muchos españoles experimentan un fuerte sentimiento anti-catalán aun cuando Cataluña no existe.

Tu teoría solo existe en tu mente, no se corresponde con la realidad.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Fijate si existe el "sentimiento catalán" que aunque Cataluña no exista como Estado-nación, el +90% de los habitantes de Cataluña se sienten catalanes exclusivamente o catalanes y españoles en mayor o menor medida.
> 
> Por otra parte, muchos españoles experimentan un fuerte sentimiento anti-catalan aun cuando Cataluña no existe.
> 
> Tu teoría solo existe en tu mente, no se corresponde con la realidad.



Los sentimientos no cambian la realidad. Si me siento un semaforo no quiere decir que lo sea. Putin en un mitico discurso apelo a preservar la identidad de naciones milenarias como España, Francia o Italia frente a la apisonadora woke gusana. Nadie sabe que es Cataluña ni la menta porque no existe.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (29 Oct 2022)

Yo me siento española nacida en una región de España llamada Cataluña ,más concretamente en Barcelona.


----------



## pagesitawa (29 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Yo pienso que los independentistas catalanes tienen en general, una vidas vacias, putapenicas, se dejan manipular, la andapandancia y los butifarrendums les dan un motivo para seguir vivos, les hace sentir parte de un plan...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1223393



El que tú pienses que los catalanes tienen una vida vacía no tiene por qué ser cierto y más pudiendo presumir de disfrutar de una castellana, una catalana y una cabra, la que más me llena delas trez precisamente es la cabra.


----------



## Xanna (29 Oct 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Los sentimientos no cambian la realidad. Si me siento un semaforo no quiere decir que lo sea. Putin en un mitico discurso apelo a preservar la identidad de naciones milenarias como España, Francia o Italia frente a la apisonadora woke gusana. Nadie sabe que es Cataluña ni la menta porque no existe.



Tú has dicho que " no existe sentirse catalán" y yo te digo que sí.

Es más, ese sentimiento ha unido a los catalanes para conseguir un auto-gobierno con competencias crecientes.

Que los catalanes hayan llegado al final del camino está por ver.


----------



## sif (29 Oct 2022)

Esta mal planteada la pregunta, en Catalunya todos somos Espanyoles. Mi abuela nunca llamo al resto de espanyoles como "els espanyols", si no que mas bien decia :" els castellans, els aragonesos, els valencians..." evidentemente ella asumia que todos eramos Espanyoles.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Tú has dicho que " no existe sentirse catalán" y yo te digo que sí.
> 
> Es más, ese sentimiento ha unido a los catalanes para conseguir un auto-gobierno con competencias crecientes.
> 
> Que los catalanes hayan llegado al final del camino está por ver.



Lo unico que existe es una campaña de lavado de cerebro y coaccion en Cagarruña como la de la plandemia. Como se sienta cada uno ni tu ni yo lo sabemos. Es como si decimos q todos los q llevan mascarilla se sienten convencidos de salvar su vida frente a un virus peligrosisimo y no porque no les queda otra para no ser unos apestados sociales.


----------



## skan (29 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Fijate si existe el "sentimiento catalán" que aunque Cataluña no exista como Estado-nación, el *+90%* de los habitantes de Cataluña se sienten catalanes exclusivamente o catalanes y españoles en mayor o menor medida.
> 
> Por otra parte, muchos españoles experimentan un fuerte sentimiento anti-catalán aun cuando Cataluña no existe.
> 
> Tu teoría solo existe en tu mente, no se corresponde con la realidad.



   

Y no, no te confundas, los españoles no sentimos un sentimiento anti-catalán sino anti-supremacista-indepe-catalán, que no es lo mismo.
Los catalanes somos españoles y caemos bien a la mayoría de los españoles del resto de España. Los que no caéis bien sois los independentistas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (29 Oct 2022)

Yo me siento en el inodoro.


----------



## Xanna (29 Oct 2022)

skan dijo:


> Y no, no te confundas, los españoles no sentimos un sentimiento anti-catalán sino anti-supremacista-indepe-catalán, que no es lo mismo.
> Los catalanes somos españoles y caemos bien a la mayoría de los españoles del resto de España. Los que no caéis bien sois los independentistas.



a los independentistas se la suda caer bien o mal a los fachuzos rojigualdos.


----------



## Xanna (29 Oct 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Lo unico que existe es una campaña de lavado de cerebro y coaccion en Cagarruña como la de la plandemia. Como se sienta cada uno ni tu ni yo lo sabemos. Es como si decimos q todos los q llevan mascarilla se sienten convencidos de salvar su vida frente a un virus peligrosisimo y no porque no les queda otra para no ser unos apestados sociales.



las campañas de lavado de cerebro son siempre las de los demás.

el caso es que el sentimiento nacionalista catalán es tan legitimo como el sentimiento nacionalista español y por eso los partidos nacionalistas son legales en España y en prácticamente todos los países de nuestro entorno que dirian los cursis (UE, USA)


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> las campañas de lavado de cerebro son siempre las de los demás.
> 
> el caso es que el sentimiento nacionalista catalán es tan legitimo como el sentimiento nacionalista español y por eso los partidos nacionalistas son legales en España y en prácticamente todos los países de nuestro entorno que dirian los cursis (UE, USA)



que te calles puta y vete a fregar.


----------



## rejon (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sony Crockett (30 Oct 2022)

Otra vez? NO......


----------



## asebuche (30 Oct 2022)

Yo soy catalán de pura cepa, y odio a los lazis, supongo que no merezco ser catalan


----------



## Sr Julian (30 Oct 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Y eso que seguramente no cuentan al Fentanilo que es legal


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (30 Oct 2022)

¿Otra vez los hezpañordos han reflotado el hilo? Anda que no lo tienen atravesao ni nada.


----------



## Yomimo (30 Oct 2022)

Yo soy vasco porque vivo aquí y mis antecesores y apellidos tambíen, aparte de alguno francés, pero esta gentuza nacionalista me obliga a sentir a veces asco de esta tierra qué se ha convertido en una pocilga pastoreada por gentuza, me siento más Español qué en mi juventud y contemplo irme.


----------



## llabiegu (30 Oct 2022)

La realidad es que ni los vascos con sus asesinatos han conseguido el nivel de asco y desprecio del resto de España hacia los racistas supremacistas y clasistas catalufos


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Alexandre Deulofeu farmaceutico de Figueras, el Nostradamus catalan profetizo la desaparicion de España en el 2029.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deulofeu nunca, jamás se le habría pasado por la cabeza imaginar como sería la Cataluña del 2030.


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Oct 2022)

En tiempos del tito Paco se removía el avispero con Marruecos de manera recurrente para desviar la atención de otros temas.
Desde que cambian las políticas internacionales y hay que tragar con Marruecos, ese avispero pasa a Cataluña.
Un charco de mierda que remueven por igual separatas y los del "a por ellos", cobrando ambos del mismo sitio.
La mierda mental es algo que se extiende como aceite sobre el agua.
Burbuja últimamente va dando cada vez más asco, pero este hilo supera la media con creces, así que se le concede el premio máximo.







*El zurullo vurbugo.*

*Jartito me tenei, tontos joios polculo
aneu a pastar fang tots plegats.*​


----------



## Gorrión (30 Oct 2022)

Yo tampoco, me dan asco los catalanes.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (30 Oct 2022)

El que haya nacido en cagaluña es cagalán y español, le duela a unos y a otros


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Oct 2022)

Yo me siento más catalán que Franco, y eso que no he nacido, ni vivido en Cataluña. 
Si hace falta me pongo a bailar unas sardanas.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Oct 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Deulofeu nunca, jamás se le habría pasado por la cabeza imaginar como sería la Cataluña del 2030.



Ni Dali en sus sueños mas fantasticos, se hubiese imaginado el presente desastre europeo.


----------



## tHE dOG (30 Oct 2022)

Yo soy catalán pero me siento catalana.


----------



## skan (30 Oct 2022)

Diversidad sí, pero no como quieren los supremacistas indepes, es decir, no exacerbando las diferencias entre regiones y homogenizando a la fuerza cada región.

La diversidad también debe protegerse dentro de cada región, el mismo derecho deben tener los catalanes catalanoparlantes como los catalanes castellanoparlantes.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (20 Dic 2022)

A algunos se os olvida. No nos impedireis seguir siendo españoles


----------



## Gnomo (20 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Otra vez los hezpañordos han reflotado el hilo? Anda que no lo tienen atravesao ni nada.



¿Crees que volverás a ver en Cataluña más nacimientos que fallecimientos?


----------



## Centinela (20 Dic 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pregunta a los residentes en Cataluña:
> 
> ¿Cuántos aquí suscribís el cacareado mantra del "todos somos catalanes" y del "yo soy tan catalán como tú" (dicho normalmente por gente que ni ha nacido en Cataluña y odia a los catalanes)?




Vendrá el día del juicio final y los nacionalistas catalanes seguirán mirándose el ombligo y debatiendo sobre la catalanidad de la vida. Que cansinos la verdad.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (20 Dic 2022)

Curiosa esta concepción de la etnia como una cosa elegible. Ahí el tal Santiago (nombre más español...) está siendo un cínico, porque él es el primero en negar la catalanidad de quien quiera ser catalán, por ejemplo, hablando español o sintiéndose español además de catalán.

Para él catalán es el catalanoparlante que tiene un sentimiento nacional catalán y quiere la independencia de Cataluña. A partir de ahí, está negando la catalanidad, diría yo, de la mayoría de los catalanes.

Yo hasta cierto punto tengo que dar la razón a los separatas más rancios, en el sentido de que catalán es una denominación étnica que se refiere a una serie de rasgos como la lengua, el arraigo a una tierra, etc. Lo de que "es catalán todo el que vive y trabaja en Cataluña", lema pujoliano, es una cosa que sólo puede permitirse decir una verdadera nación política, un Estado. Cataluña no es eso ni lo ha sido jamás, y lo catalán tiene el rango de lo andaluz, lo asturiano o lo castellano.

Ahora, también es cierto que en una región donde el 50% de la población habla español, la configuración de una identidad que rechaza esa realidad es darse cabezazos contra la realidad.

Tema extenso este.


----------



## Centinela (20 Dic 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Los ”catalanes” que no se sienten catalanes o los ”catalanes” que se siente “españoles y catalanes por igual”, *suelen ser individuos de bajo IQ*.
> 
> Solo diré que nunca he conocido alguno/a ocupando un cargo medio o alto en ninguna de las multinacionales en las que he trabajado. Si acaso, en puestos de bajo nivel y a los que notabas su rabia al ver que los que estábamos más arriba nos hablábamos siempre en catalán con los jefes.
> 
> ...




No hace falta que jures que eres independentista. Se nota que eres mejor.


----------



## skan (20 Dic 2022)

Yo me siento catalán y español, y ningún supremacista indepe tiene derecho a impedirme ser las dos cosas ni a vivir en mi tierra.
Sólo pido que el gobierno de la nación no se ponga de parte de los supremacistas indepes.


----------



## Culozilla (21 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> No hace falta que jures que eres independentista. Se nota que eres mejor.



Y mucho más guapo. E incluso, hasta exótico en la multinacional donde trabajo.


----------

